# Dawnforge - The True Kings



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 24, 2006)

RG, OOC 

Everyone can choose a color if they like.  I'd like speech in "quotes" and thoughts in _italics_.  I will make use of spoiler text and sblocks for foreign languages and privilaged information respectively.  We'll try the Common tongue as a trader tongue for a bit, but if it gets to be too much of a hassle, we'll switch back to the rules as written.

~~~

Each of you had aided the Kingsmarch in fighting against the Valhedar Dominion, and as a consequence, had aided the kingdom of Deluin.  Your deeds were legendary and had drawn the attention of the king.  Each of you were asked to appear at court, as the king had something of great import he wished to discuss with you.  You were led to the grand council chamber and seated at the council table itself.  The king, two of his generals, and allies from the Durning Highlands, Sildanyr, and Anderland were present.  One of the representatives from Sildanyr, a young dawn elf woman, quietly translated the king's request into Sylvan for those that did not speak the King's Tongue.

King Enir II held the gaze of each hero in turn, his blue eyes showing both wisdom and compassion.  "Each of you has found a reason to aid the Kingsmarch against the Dominion, either from love of this land, hatred of the tieflings, defense of your own people, or the desire to protect the downtrodden.  Your goals may be personal, or at one with my own, but I believe now they march side-by-side.  The Dominion grows stronger while Deluin and Andlemere are bled dry by her relentless demonic conquest.  If Deluin falls, Andlemere will as well, and the rest of the Kingsmarch will follow.  If we stand united, we may stand against the tieflings and their fiends with an assurance of victory.  If we stand as we have, divided and squabbling, we will eventually fall.

"It is said the Horn and Hound rivers are the only true kings in the Kingsmarch.  They give us the water for our crops, and lines of transport, but they prevent any strong unity amongst the kingdoms.  Any bridge to span them would have to be strong enough to survive multiple attempts to burn or destroy it, yet be able to be whisked away in an instant should we need to slow invaders.  It must be tall enough to allow ships to pass, and there must be enough of them to allow free trade.  Only with the Horn and Hound bridged thusly can the Kingsmarch be united and the tiefling threat ended.

"There are few magicians of such strength to create such bridges, and they are desperately needed here to battle the fiends.  Even if they could be spared, they know little of the engineering needed to create the bridges we need.  This is why I brought you here.  There is a magician and craftsman of such skill and power that we need, a moon elf called Mirlona Starpiercer.  However, she is reclusive and wary of humans.  Finding her will be very difficult, and convincing her to help will be nearly impossible.

"However, I have someone who can help convince her.  His name is Darvekis Shadowbane, and he is numbered amongst her oldest and must trusted friends.  He is a tiefling wizard," and here King Enir holds up his hand to forestall the inevitable arguments, "and he is on our side.  His purity of heart and sincerity to help have been vouched to me by a source that cannot be deceived.  He has been aiding us as a spy for several years.  I have recently learned he was discovered by his superiors, and is slated to be cast into one of their infernal summoning pits.  This is this task I set to you, rescue Darvekis Shadowbane, find Mirlona Starpiercer and convince her to aid us, bring what she needs to bridge the Horn and Hound, and deliver her safely her to us.  Will you aid the Kingsmarch?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

*The slender blond-haired Trueborn with light-green eyes nods and bows.  When they were all called by name, he had been identified as Raynard.  He is short for a Trueborn, but still fairly tall nonetheless.  Though he wears no armour, he carries a gleaming shield of mithral silver with the symbol of a Trueborn noble family, and he looks upon the shield with equal parts affection, and wistful nostalgia before turning his gaze back to the king.*

"Your Majesty, I think I speak for all of us here when I say that it shall be so.  We shall fight to our last breath to protect the innocents from the Valhedar threat."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

*Settling his massive frame into a chair, after leaving his greataxe with the guards outside, Haedyn places his heavily muscled arms on the council table, as he returns the kings gaze unflinchingly. The gleaming mithral shirt wears, whispers softly as he shifts his weight during the king’s address, though his coal-black eyes are intent upon the king as he listens to what is said. Raising one hand from the table at the mention of the tiefling wizard, he traces a jagged scar which runs down his left cheek. As the king concludes, he sits back and runs his hands through short black hair, rolling his mighty shoulders as if to loosen them, before answering the question posed quietly in his deep gravelly voice.*

“Yes highness...I am always ready to serve the Kingsmarch.”


----------



## doghead (Jun 24, 2006)

*Hiitar Vain, male Tiefling Soldier*

Hiitar lounges in his chair at the far end of the table. He sits at the end furthest from the King. While Hiitar has spent the last 5 years fighting in the service of Kingsmarch, the tiefling has no illusions as to how far he has to go to be considered an equal in this company. Indeed, Hiitar is aware that he may never. It doesn't bother him. He serves the Kingsmarch because because he believes its the right thing to do. Not for the adoration of its people. 

Hiitar glances around the people who have been called to the chamber as he has been. Some he knows by sight, others only by reputation. An odd smile twist the corner of Hiitar's mouth.

"I have sworn myself to the service of the Kingsmarch, your Majesty. I am yours to command."

For a moment it looks as if Hiitar is about to continue. But instead he falls silent.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 24, 2006)

*Sir Aravir, Male Trueborn*

Dressed in a furred cloak and the fine clothing of a noble Aravir sits in the chair listening to his cousin, the King. It is obvious from his physical characterstics he is of noble Trueborn heritage. His large frame and muscular build, though not as big as Haedyn, mark him as a warrior. He is only armed with a simple dagger on his belt.

Aravir stirs at the mention of having to trust a Tiefling. _I hate Tieflings. I wonder what the story on the one sitting across the table is._ He settles down and listens to the King.

"I have no other choice, cousin. I am here to serve."  Aravir will state nodding his head.


----------



## Starman (Jun 25, 2006)

The dawn elf known as Galanorthrim Evenyrdor nods at the King's speech. He is tall for a dawn elf at about five and a half feet, but he is still very slender. His long blonde hair is pulled back in a black leather cord. His blue eyes are cold and seem to lack some of the spark typical of the elves, nor does he seem to smile much, if at all. He wears robes of deep blue slashed in black dotted with white.
_
Two powerful wizards. I will have to see what I can learn from them. And the people of the Kingsmarch have long been troubled by the Dominion. Perhaps this will help them in their fight._

Galan gives a short nod to the King. "I would be honored to help your cause, your Majesty."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2006)

"I am greatful for your help, your willingness and loyalty in face of the evil of the Dominion is a great inspiration to our people.  I have a few maps, hastily-drawn but acuate, of the area where Darvekis is being held.  The cliffs you see here are spattered with the blood of those who have attempted to claim this area, one way or the other.  It's very difficult to hold because the summoning pits are so close.  The demons can be released very easily to destroy those coming down the cliffs, and the soldiers in the triangular towers can force people into the summoning pits to be destroyed at the fiends' whims.  The red spots, there and there, they are the slave pits, these are where they keep the sacrifices.  The gray areas are the platforms where the diabolists do their infernal conjuring.  We believe Darvekis to be held in one of the slave pits, and we do not expect him to be there long, perhaps only a few days at best.

"The cliff is steep, but is able to be walked down, albeit with a great deal of difficulty.  The terrain is rocky there, and what little cover there was around the cliff and on the ground below has been blasted or worn away over the years.  The three towers here give the soldiers an excellent view of anyone going down into the valley, and if you go in invisibly, they have hounds with keen noses and demons with unnatural sight.  The slave pits themselves are well-guarded, and if the soldiers fail in their duties, the diabolists will call up and unleash demons to punish escapees, rescuers, and failed soldiers impartially.  It will be a terrible challenge to simply get Darvekis out alive, but we will aid you with whatever you need, if we have it.  What plans have you?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

"For starters, we may need magics to ensure we can get to the Dominion's slave pits in time.  Do we know exactly where this area is located on a larger map of Eadar?  Beyond that, it seems that stealth would be quite difficult, but a full-on assault would be suicidal.  We must find a middle-ground in this if we are to escape successfully.  I would hope to be able to free not just our target but all the slaves, but I understand that realistically we may not be able to do so, and we must place out priority on the one who can bring us the help we need to defeat the Dominion forces."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2006)

"Yes, this is right at the extreme northern edge of Deliun, just across the Shield River in Emerlyn.  It butts up against the southern Durning Highlands..." 

"Which is where my clan comes in," a red-haired highlander says, standing for the first time.  He speaks the King's Tongue, albeit with an accent, and the elf woman continues to translate into Sylvan and back into the King's Tongue for those that don't speak it.  "The Mukarvak clan will be holding a line of retreat for you.  You can escape through the Highands and back into Anderland, and from there to Sildanyr."

"And we have our court wizard cast spells to bring forth horses of air, constructs that can gallop fast enough to bring you to the cliff's in a half-day's time.  They will last no longer than that, but that will be all you will need to get you there," the king adds smoothly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

"Ah, excellent.  And quite foolish of the Valhedar to keep an important prisoner so close to our lines.  Demons are never a good thing, though.  Are these conjured demons or have they physically entered Eadar?  If they are conjured, they can be banished by a well-placed Dispelling by our good Wizard."

*He nods to the elf amongst them.*


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 25, 2006)

"Your highness I have a question and a comment. How many soldiers are protecting the pit? And I will not leave my horse behind. Is it possible for him to be transported somehow?" Sir Aravir will look at the King as he addresses him.

Ser Aravir will then look at the clansman and elf. "We are thankful for your service and assistance."

Looking at the other Trueborn, Raynard. "It will be difficult for me to hide my heritage from the Tieflings. If you are thinking of stealth, I am not a wise choice for that mission."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

"Ah, yes.  As I was pondering before, I'm trying to create some sort of hybrid plan.  Obviously we don't want the demons let loose near the pits and slaying indiscriminately.  It isn't fully emerged yet, but right now I'm thinking of something involving most of us fighting a distracting battle away from the pits to defend the line of retreat while the stealthier members of the team use the distraction to sneak into the pits and release the slaves.  We will not have the resources to escort all the slaves away, but that gives them all a chance to make their escape, and in the confusion of the battle mixed with all the slaves escaping, it will be that much less likely that they can notice our comrades escaping with our tiefling defector friend, and that much harder for them to stop us if they do."


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2006)

*Hiitar Vain, male tiefling soldier*

Hiitar striaghten in his chair, and considers the map for a moment.

"If we cannot sneak in nor fight our way in, then we should walk in. Obviously, that cannot be done in bright armour with banners flying. Sir Aravir is right, he is not a wise choice for this. It is best done by those who can pass themselves off as people of the Dominion. Hesitation, and uncertainty would be the best defences. There is no doubt as to the good Lord's allegiance.

"A distraction would be helpful. An push from the border, somewhere near to the pits, would draw away enemy troops, and lead to an increase in traffic to and from the front lines, making it easier to move around. Another force of warriors, men like Sir Aravir could be held in reserve, just behind the border at the point closest to the pits. Once Darvekis is rescued, and if the enemy is alerted, they could punch their way through to open up an escape route.

Hiitar pauses for a moment.

"Is there no way of magiking Darvekis back, once he has been found?"


----------



## Starman (Jun 25, 2006)

Galan looks over the map and listens to the ideas suggested by the others. He looks at the tiefling, Hiitar he believed. Strange that this quest would bring two tiefling dissenters together. Or maybe not so strange. "That would take magic of a much greater power than is available to me. I believe that once we are there, we are on our own.

"I do agree with...Raynard," he nods to the trueborn, "that a dual assault might be ideal. One group of us, comes from one direction and starts a storm that distracts the tieflings. The other group sneaks in and retrieves Darvekis."

The elf takes a breath and continues. "We must be careful, though. The tieflings will no doubt be expecting a plan of this nature. Whoever is the thunder must make enough noise that the tieflings cannot help but respond in force. The quiet group, the calm of the storm if you will, must be as quick as the wind. Our thunder will not be able to hold long and will face swift retribution from the tieflings. It will be very dangerous for all, but especially for them."

The elf pauses and then smiles. A grim, humorless smile that speaks of death. "I will be part of the thunder."


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2006)

*Hiitar Vain, male Tiefling Soldier*

Hiitar listens carefully to the suggestions. He has a wry smile on his face. He makes no effort to hide it, nor explain.

He nods slowly as Galan speaks. Given the time frame, perhaps it is the best diversion that they can hope for. Realistically, it would take weeks, a week at the very least, to organise any coordinated troop movements at the front line. But Hiitar holds his peace for the moment, waiting o see what the others have to say. There are two who still haven't spoken at all.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

*Haedyn finally seems to take an active interest in the talking as Galen finishes, nodding in agreement.*

“If that is to be the plan, I must be one of those to enter the camp,” Haedyn states simply.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

"I will serve as part of the distraction with Galan and Aravir," Raynard offers.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Jillian, female wood elf rogue*

Jillian had simply observed from her position in the very back of the room. She has been leaning against the wall observing the others. But now her curiosity has been peaked and she strides forward to look at the map. Although striding she makes no sound and is beside the others before they realize she was approaching. After examining the map for a few seconds she clears her throat before speaking in sylvan as that is what the translator has been speaking to her. "What about the towers? Do you have any further information on them? Dimensions? Troop complement? What is the scale of this map?" She falls silent once more as she awaits for the translator to speak her questions and for the forthcoming answers to her questions. She glances at the others she is to work with, trying to size them up by there appearances.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 26, 2006)

"There are few things to remember in war - War is Chaos and No plans survives the first contact."  Sir Aravir will chime in "We should not get to far ahead of ourselves. We need to be flexible."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

"War is chaotic, it is true.  Plans never work exactly as you intend, also true.  But that is no reason not to have plans.  Better to at least have them than to just advance aimlessly.  It just means we need to have contingency plans and fallbacks."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 26, 2006)

"I agree. I am just saying lets not get to far ahead of ourselves. We are not going to be able to plan for everything. We need a general plan of action, from there we need to be able to adapt and be flexible."  Sir Aravir will say to the other Trueborn.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

"While that's true, if we split into two teams, it would behoove us to have as much planned ahead of time as possible--'just winging it' when the other team doesn't expect what we are about to do could prove a deadly mistake, whereas if we designate fallbacks, they will know how to react if we do something similar."

(OOC: Says the Neutral Good guy to the Lawful Neutral Guy  )


----------



## Starman (Jun 26, 2006)

"I don't think we need a plan beyond 'one group creates a diversion while the other group sneaks the tiefling out.' We designate a point to regroup. If a group cannot make it to the rally point, then they just continue back to safe territory on their own. Then we will regroup here," Galan says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

"We should have a few simple contingencies--what happens if the diversion is realised as such and security is actually heightened?  We probably want to have everyone retreat.  After a few cat-and-mouse ploys, we could make the true assault.  What happens if the diversionary forces cannot hold long enough to present a safe egress?  We may want to come up with a way to let the infiltrators know."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2006)

One of the commanders takes a moment to speak up.  "I am not certain why the Dominion has chosen to place Darvekis so close to the front lines, but they must expect a rescue attempt.  However, we have two legions at the ready, and six more in reserve.  With your aid, I believe we can make a very showy and spectacular diversion.  Our scouts could aid those in the rescue-party in getting close, and provide extra cover should it be necessary.  The longer we can have them believing this was a simple advance by Deliun rather than a rescue effort, the farther you can get away before they set their trackers on you," he offers, tapping the map to indicate where the bulk of his troops lie.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

*Raynard nods in agreement and gives a grim smile.*

"Indeed.  And of course, if the distraction manages to also strike a solid blow against the Dominion forces, we will have won two victories.  All the more reason for a convincing distraction."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 26, 2006)

A slender fellow, perhaps a saltblood or lowlander from what you can tell, stands off to the side observing quietly.  Dressed in an array of soft gray leggings, shirt and doublet, he eyes the group over a sharp-nose which gives him the appearance of a weasel.

"It seems you have your plans worked out for yourselves then," he says in a smooth King's Tongue with no accent distinguishing him from the locals.  "Riding into a Dominion summoning pit to secure a tiefling defector is not your normal kind of day, but it sure will be fun."  He grins a worrying grin, as if he'll be enjoying this all too much.

"Now, it seems the commander here, what was your name again?  Has a decent sort of diversion laid out for us already, let's take that as our advantage.  Even with this crude map here, I'm certain we can get a better idea once we get to where we're going."  He looks askance at the King, as if he wasn't expecting to be here, or put in this kind of position.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 27, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

*Haedyn sits back, his hands behind his head, as the other discuss tactics...not speaking, but apparently considering all that is said.*


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2006)

*Hiitar Vain, male Tieflier Soldier.*

"Perhaps it could be more than just a diversion," Hiitar interjects softly. "If we are going to throw so many at the pits, can not try and cripple them as well as rescue Darvekis. I am not schooled in the arcane arts, and do not exactly how this would be done. But it would be a fine quest for those of the Thunderous persuasion."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

"Well, I'm usually more of the, well, I guess Persuasion persuasion, but that doesn't seem useful here, so I'll try to do something Thunderous.  I certainly am not Stealthy enough to go with the other group."


----------



## Starman (Jun 27, 2006)

The dawn elf grins wickedly. "I can help with that, Raynard. I can make you a force to be reckoned with."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

*Raynard smiles and nods.*

"By Alharra's will then, it shall be so.  Is everyone ready to ride?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 27, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

*Haedyn stands promptly as Raynard finishes his question, seemingly relieved to be doing so.*

“I am ready to depart, as soon as I collect the rest of my gear...Raynard.”


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Jillian, female wood elf rogue*

To Raynard's question, the wood elf shakes her head. She continued speaking in sylvan since she does not know the King's Tongue. "I would prefer an answer to my question, first. I wish to see if I might be the lightning for the storm." She turns again to the map. "Is there no further information about the towers that you can impart to me?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

(OOC: Alharra is an Immortal, not a present character )


----------



## Widowmaker (Jun 27, 2006)

Sir Aravir will look up at the others. "I am ready to go, I need to gather my gear. But I too would like an answer to my original question about bringing my horse?"


----------



## Starman (Jun 27, 2006)

Galanorthrim nods his assent that he is ready to go. He casually plays with a gold ring on his finger.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 28, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

*Haedyn sighs as Jillian shakes her head, but instead of sitting again he begins to slowly pace behind the chairs.*


----------



## doghead (Jun 28, 2006)

*Hiitar Vain, male Tiefling Soldier*

Hiitar watches the others fidgeting in their seats, impatient to go. Hiitar remains where he is however. There are a few avenues he wants to explore first. Before they get half way their and then find themselves wishing they had thought of it earlier. 

When the other questions have been answered, Hiitar puts a few more of his own. Allthough, some of them are requests rather than questions, truth be told.

""Darvekis is a wizard. I know little about magic. But it seems to me that they will not have left him with his spell book. Is there something I could take, something that would allow him to play a more ... active role in escaping? Scrolls, I suspect, would be taken from me. Unless they appeared innocuous.

"I will also need a horse I think. Something with a Dominion saddle and trappings if possible."

Hiitar turns to the commander who spoke earlier.

"And a soldier would be nice. No respected Tiefling travels the Dominion without a aide. Someone brutish and surly would be perfect. But they would need to have some experience behind the lines, and be fairly cool under pressure. Do you have anyone who would fit the bill?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 28, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

*Haedyn returns to his seat as yet more questions are asked, cracking his knuckles and glaring at Hiitar as he mentions needing a soldier.*


----------



## doghead (Jun 28, 2006)

Hiitar smiles broadly at the knight.

"Haedyn my friend. In a few hours I am going to attempt to walk in to the infernal pits and walk out with a Tiefling they are holding captive. Forgive me if I take a moment or two to do what I can to improve the odds of success."

Hiitar swings around to look at the king.

"Although, to be honest Your Majesty, I think the odds of either of us getting out are slim. I would suggest you have a back up plan, and another group of heros prepared to seek out and persuade Mirlona Starpiercer to aide us.

"Just in case."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 28, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

*Haedyn grins at Hiitar, as his actions are misinterpreted, before replying in Valhedrin.*

[SBLOCK=Valhedrin]“I know...I intend to accompany you.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## doghead (Jun 28, 2006)

*Hiitar Vain, male Tiefling Soldier*

Hiitar grins once more at the Lowlander.

[sblock=Valhedrin]"Ah Haedyn. I admit I misunderstood. I understood you to mean that you were joining those making the assault. It will be good to have you with me."[/sblock]

Hiitar glances around the room.

"In order to avoid any more confusion, may I confirm who is doing what. My understanding is that Sir Aravir, Galanorthrim, and Raynard are the Thunder. Headyn and I are the Wind. Jillian, bless her heart, has yet to decide. Do I have that correct?"


----------



## Starman (Jun 28, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> ""Darvekis is a wizard. I know little about magic. But it seems to me that they will not have left him with his spell book. Is there something I could take, something that would allow him to play a more ... active role in escaping? Scrolls, I suspect, would be taken from me. Unless they appeared innocuous."




Galan shakes his head. "The only thing I can think of would be a wand of some sort. A _wand of magic missiles_ would allow him to fight back if you should come under attack. Beyond that there is little to be done. A wizard needs a spellbook and time to prepare. Unfortunately, without those two things, he is a tiger without claws."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ah, excellent.  And quite foolish of the Valhedar to keep an important prisoner so close to our lines.  Demons are never a good thing, though.  Are these conjured demons or have they physically entered Eadar?  If they are conjured, they can be banished by a well-placed Dispelling by our good Wizard."
> 
> *He nods to the elf amongst them.*



  "The fiends are summoned, but they can remain here in the pits as long as they have victims within them.  It is possible for them to be banished, but only if one could destroy the silver circle at the edge of the pit first.  It protects those outside from what it summons."



			
				Widowmaker said:
			
		

> "Your highness I have a question and a comment. How many soldiers are protecting the pit? And I will not leave my horse behind. Is it possible for him to be transported somehow?" Sir Aravir will look at the King as he addresses him.
> 
> Ser Aravir will then look at the clansman and elf. "We are thankful for your service and assistance."
> 
> Looking at the other Trueborn, Raynard. "It will be difficult for me to hide my heritage from the Tieflings. If you are thinking of stealth, I am not a wise choice for that mission."



  "Commander Gareth, your knowledge of current troop numbers is better than mine," the king says, gesturing to one of his commanders.  "Thank you, Your Highness.  As for soldiers, there are a small number protecting the diabolists, though they do not enter combat except to protect their charges.  There are two legions just behind the pits, about five hundred feet away, and several more about a mile behind that.  No less than fifty patrol between and around the pits at any given time," the commander adds.

"As for your mount, I believe we can make help there.  One of my shamen can temporarily shrink your noble mount to a size you could carry.  We use it sometimes to move our ponies over very rough ground," the highlander offers, and nods at Sir Aravir.





			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> "What about the towers? Do you have any further information on them? Dimensions? Troop complement? What is the scale of this map?" She falls silent once more as she awaits for the translator to speak her questions and for the forthcoming answers to her questions.



  "The towers are twenty feet high, and contain a group of ten fighters, two runners, two arcanist, and two healers.  They are manned by no less than six people at a time.  A pack of dogs, most with some kind of devil's blood in them, patrol the base of the tower.  There's a single entrance to the tower on the roof, and arrow slits on all three sides.  They're made of wood and covered with a kind of flame-inhibiting sustance.  There are squads of no less than ten experienced legionnaries to protect each diabolist, and there are three diabolists for each pit.  They camp farther back from the lines, about two miles.  The largest of the pits is one hundred feet in diameter, the second largest is seventy-five, the third is fifty.  Each pit has a protected platform, ringed with fencing and mesh, to protect the diabolist while they cast.  They do not always keep fiends in the pits, some will not stay, as they must have living creatures in the pit to do so, and they kill them all.  Others will linger, toying with their victims for days at a time.  At our last report, there are currently no fiends lingering, but that could change at any time," one of the commanders says.



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Hiitar striaghten in his chair, and considers the map for a moment.
> 
> "If we cannot sneak in nor fight our way in, then we should walk in. Obviously, that cannot be done in bright armour with banners flying. Sir Aravir is right, he is not a wise choice for this. It is best done by those who can pass themselves off as people of the Dominion. Hesitation, and uncertainty would be the best defences. There is no doubt as to the good Lord's allegiance.
> 
> ...



  "We expected something of the sort.  We have archers from Andlemere that can blacken the sky with arrows.  We can make a large and showy assault in an effort to break the eastward towers and pits, something we have been trying to do in the past.  I believe I can make it noisy and bright enough, particularly with your help, to get their undivided attention," General Gareth says thoughtfully.

"As for retrieving Darvekis, no I don't believe that they can.  I know of no such spell that can pluck an unwilling person from a great distance.  They would have to come and get him.  They may be able to magic themselves close, but again they would have to know the area where he is.  And they don't and won't," the elf woman says confidently.



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Hiitar watches the others fidgeting in their seats, impatient to go. Hiitar remains where he is however. There are a few avenues he wants to explore first. Before they get half way their and then find themselves wishing they had thought of it earlier.
> 
> When the other questions have been answered, Hiitar puts a few more of his own. Allthough, some of them are requests rather than questions, truth be told.
> 
> ...



  "Certainly they will have taken his spellbook, but Darvekis knew he could be discovered at any time.  He kept a traveling spellbook and his great grimoire, and the grimoire is still here.  We will give it to the keeping of the Mukarvak clan, so he may make use of it when he is rescued.  

"Darvekis is very clever, and he does have a few spells he can prepare with no recourse to magical writings.  But he is probably bound hand and foot and gagged, not to mention guarded.  Once you get him free, however, he will not be entirely helpless.  But yes, we can give you a few wands for him to use, as well as potions of healing, for I have no doubt he will have been tortured, and you may need them as well," the king responds.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2006)

> "As for retrieving Darvekis, no I don't believe that they can. I know of no such spell that can pluck an unwilling person from a great distance. They would have to come and get him. They may be able to magic themselves close, but again they would have to know the area where he is. And they don't and won't,"




"Curses.  If I was only a bit stronger, I could grant the Wizard's Alharra's sight, so they could see whatever one of us sees, and then they could use these magics."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 2, 2006)

"While the thought of parading through past demons and devils causes my skin to crawl, the opportunity to pull one over such vile creatures will not elude me.  I will accompany you both into the pit, it may be prudent that I do a bit of the talking."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 2, 2006)

"I am ready to go then. I think for the assault for it maybe wise to wait and see the terrian  and area we are dealing with before we make our plans. A look at the troops and forces will help as well."  Sir Aravir will express.

"A fall back position is not a bad idea. Again though I would like to wait to see what we are looking at first." He continues.



> Orginally posted by *Isida Kep'Tukari*
> "As for your mount, I believe we can make help there. One of my shamen can temporarily shrink your noble mount to a size you could carry. We use it sometimes to move our ponies over very rough ground, the highlander offers, and nods at Sir Aravir.




"Thank you again. I apperciate your service and help."  Sir Aravir finishes.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2006)

"If we are genuinely to bluff our way past the Valhedar rather than sneak, then I should come along with that group.  By Alharra's will, my skills of persuasion would be a fine counterpoint to the words of our Tiefling face."


----------



## Starman (Jul 3, 2006)

Galen nods. "So, by my reckoning, we have Sir Aravir and myself as part of the thunder and Haedyn, Hiitar, Rhydar, and Raynard serving as the wind that will snap up Darvekis. Our wood elf companion has been quiet. In what capacity do you wish to help?" he asks looking at Jillian.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2006)

(OOC: Psst, that's Raynard )


----------



## unleashed (Jul 3, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

“Well, I would relish being the thunder as well, my friend, as it’s what I do best, but I cannot be in two places at once,” Haedyn interjects unexpectedly, a smile creeping briefly onto his face.


----------



## doghead (Jul 3, 2006)

"Both Raynard or Haedyn would be fine, although Raynard may have to abandon his shield for a while*. It rather stands out. I think its vital we keep a link between the two groups, and Raynard seem to be the one who can do that."

Hiitar turns to Raynard.

"Would it matter which party you were in? I assume you could manage the link from either end."

Hiitar returns his attention to the King.

"Your Majesty. There is one more thing. After some thought, I have decided that trying to use forged orders to have Davekis released into my custody is too risky. There are too many ways its could go wrong. I think the best approach is to claim a blood feud between my family and Davekis's. I will say I have heard that Davekis has been captured, I have come to glory in his fall. Tieflings are, I regret to say, somewhat prone to gloating.

"They are also prone to greed. A request such as mine would normally be accompanied by a 'consideration'. I have a enchanted ring I could offer. But sometihng more ... flashy would, I believe, be more persuasive. At the very least, an ornamental box to present my ring in would be most helpful. 

- ooc -
RA: I seem to recall your shield had some sort of holy symbol on it. If its just a shiny shield, it wouldn't matter of course.

Isida: I have made a couple of assumptions here regarding the likelyhood of being able to forge orders and Dominion culture. Let me know if I got it wrong anywhere and I can edit the post.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2006)

(OOC: It has a symbol of House Liore on it)



> "Would it matter which party you were in? I assume you could manage the link from either end."




"I could keep the link open from either team, but my talents are better used with the infiltrators, as Alharra sees fit to grant me the power to open men's hearts to the words of myself and my allies.  The only reason I hadn't suggested this originally is that I thought you were going to sneak inside, and that I cannot do."



> Raynard may have to abandon his shield for a while




*Raynard looks visibly upset, but he nods grudgingly.*

"This shield is a symbol of my devotion to the cause of justice, but I could leave it in my magic satchel, if His Majesty could provide another without the insignia.  Even if the insignia could be removed from this one, I'm afraid I won't stand for that."


----------



## doghead (Jul 3, 2006)

*Hiitar Vain, male Tiefling Soldier*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Raynard looks visibly upset, but he nods grudgingly.*
> 
> "This shield is a symbol of my devotion to the cause of justice, but I could leave it in my magic satchel, if His Majesty could provide another without the insignia.  Even if the insignia could be removed from this one, I'm afraid I won't stand for that."




Hiitar opens his mouth to say something, then thinks better of it. Instead he just nods.

"I think any more than three in Rain would be too many. However two will be fine I think. If things go bad, its not really going to make a difference how many we have."

Hiitar glances over at Jullian, then Haedyn. The elf has been playing her cards very close to the chest. Its a fine chest however, so Hiitar is pretty sure her cards don't mind. The Tiefling grins to himself. Then he shakes his head and drags his thoughts back to the matter at hand.


----------



## Starman (Jul 3, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> "I think any more than three in Rain would be too many. However two will be fine I think. If things go bad, its not really going to make a difference how many we have."




Galan continues to play with the rings on his fingers. "I think four would be much better. It gives you twice as many options. If Darvekis is tied up or incapacitated when you get to him, two may need to carry him. The others can be part of your retinue if you go with your story of a blood feud," he says.


----------



## doghead (Jul 4, 2006)

Hiitar listens to Galan's suggestion.

"Perhaps. My feeling was that too many might spook them. But equally, a larger retinue may make the party more believable. It would certainly give Rain more clout. Although I think if we are rumbled, the game will be up. Its is hard to know. I will go with whatever is decided."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 4, 2006)

OOC: That’d be Galan not Haedyn.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2006)

(OOC: Galan's not a human )

*Raynard's face shows an inscrutable mix of emotions at some of Hiitar's words, around 'three in Rain would be too many' and especially 'It would certainly give Rain more clout'.  He bows his head slightly and looks expectantly at the others to see what their further plans will be.*


----------



## unleashed (Jul 4, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

*Deep in thought as the others converse, almost appearing to be asleep at times, Haedyn’s head tilts towards Galan as he offers his thoughts on the blood feud scheme...his eyes opening as Hiitar finishes speaking.*

“Yes, a larger retinue will lend credence to your claim of blood feud, especially against such a powerful foe, Hiitar. Perhaps a few bags of Valhedrin gold would be more useful too, for the consideration you mentioned, rather than your magical ring...”


----------



## doghead (Jul 4, 2006)

*Hiitar Vain, male Teifling Soldier.*



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Yes, a larger retinue will lend credence to your claim of blood feud, especially against such a powerful foe, Hiitar. Perhaps a few bags of Valhedrin gold would be more useful too, for the consideration you mentioned, rather than your magical ring...”




"I thought about that, but a hundred, two hundred gold pieces. Pah. I would be insulted. A thousand. It sounds better. Two thousand then. Now we are talking. But do you really want to carry around 40 pounds of gold?

"But you make a good point. We should be sure that any gold we carry is mostly Valhedrin."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 4, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

“Forty pounds of gold is a trifling burden, my friend,” Haedyn chuckles, “I’ll just need something to carry it in...”


----------



## doghead (Jul 4, 2006)

*Hiitar Vain,, male teifling Soldier*

Hiitar breaks into a grin, then open laughter. Perhaps its just nerves, but Hiitar found the image of Haedyn swinging along with 40 lbs. of gold in a sack swung over his shoulder inexplicably funny.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2006)

"Platinum and gems are less of a burden to bear for their value than gold," Raynard offers.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 4, 2006)

"You forget the amazing power the very color and shine of gold holds over people, while baubles are nice, the sound of heavy gold coins clinking in a pouch turn more ears.  Plus, we may need to lay it about a bit and a single bauble is only useful once."  The light-skinned saltblood says.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 4, 2006)

The king strokes his chin at the request for a suitable bribe, and murmurs for a moment to one of his court.  "I believe we can offer a combination of jewelry and coin that will look sufficiently impressive for a bribe.  Now, as I understand your plan, you of the Rain will go in first and attempt to get to Darvekis on the strength that Hiitar has a blood feud with him and wants to gloat before his is killed.  After a suitable interval, those of the Thunder, along with General Gareth's legions, will provide a loud and flashy distraction so you may get him out.  Then you intend to meet in the highlands to the north, correct?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 4, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> The king strokes his chin at the request for a suitable bribe, and murmurs for a moment to one of his court.  "I believe we can offer a combination of jewelry and coin that will look sufficiently impressive for a bribe.  Now, as I understand your plan, you of the Rain will go in first and attempt to get to Darvekis on the strength that Hiitar has a blood feud with him and wants to gloat before his is killed.  After a suitable interval, those of the Thunder, along with General Gareth's legions, will provide a loud and flashy distraction so you may get him out.  Then you intend to meet in the highlands to the north, correct?"




"I could almost not have planned it better myself."  Ebony smiles convincingly.


----------



## doghead (Jul 4, 2006)

*Hiitar Vain, male Teifling Soldier*

Hiitar bows slightly to the king.

"Yes, Your Majesty. Wind will either get Davekis out, or Thunder will get Wind out, should Wind be blocked from doing so.

"One last question; how well has news of Darvekis's capture been disseminated through the Dominion? Do we know?"


----------



## Starman (Jul 5, 2006)

Galan nods as the king speaks. He finds himself becoming anxious. _I want a chance to speak with this Darvekis and learn from him, perhaps even trade some spells._ The dawn elf sighs. _I must be patient. I have many years to learn what I need to and put an end to the war._


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Jillian, female wood elf rogue*

Jillian had listened to the further explanation of the towers. She processed the information and weighed her options. She heard the others' plans and considered what part she would play. Then, after everyone was done, she spoke up. "I could easily help either group. I could help the 'Rain' with my stealth or I could help the ‘Thunder’ with my bow. With either group my eyes and ears would be an asset as well. But the ‘Rain’ seems to have plenty, so perhaps the ‘Thunder’ would be better served by my bow." Then she falls silent once more in careful contemplation.


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 6, 2006)

"Jillian I would be glad to have your help with the Thunder. A good archer is always apperciated. I believe it is just Galen and I at the moment."  Sir Aravir will state to the wood elf.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Jillian, female wood elf rogue*

Jillian simply nods her affirmation to Aravir. Then she checks her gear and looks back to the assembled group. "I am ready!"


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 7, 2006)

"Well then it looks like we have chosen assignments and most of us are ready to go. Does anyone have anything else?"  Sir Aravir will state to the group.


----------



## Starman (Jul 7, 2006)

"I believe we just need to collect the supplies that the King has granted us and we are ready," Galanorthrim says.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

"I am prepared.  Let us take this fight to the Valhedar!"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 8, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

“Yes, let us be about our business,” Haedyn offers, staying seated this time...just in case someone else has more to say.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 8, 2006)

Eager to go, the king's men quickly assemble the supplies.  Darvekis' spellbook, a large grimoire with a cover of red enameled serpents, is given into the custody of the Rain group.  "This book can slither along behind you if you speak the word 'peedeeo,'" one of the court wizard says.  At the word, the book sprouts a serpent's tail along its spine and slithers along next to him.  "Say it again, and it goes back to normal.  Peedeeo," he repeats, and the book falls to the ground.  "We have three wands that will be of some use, one of acid arrows, one of light bolts, and one to shatter the ground.  Hopefully Darvekis will be able to aid in his own escape once so armed, as you suggested.  Here also is the bribe, two hundred in assorted coins and jewelry.  They were booty taken from bandits, and the coins are from several areas, so hopefully they won't be suspicious."

Outside, a highland woman stands next to Sir Aravir's horse, stroking its head and whispering softly.  In a moment, the mighty beast is reduced to the size of a cat, and the thoroughly confused horse is placed in Sir Aravir's arms.  The woman gives him a small pouch of powder he's supposed to use to get him back to his regular size when he's ready.  He is also given a packet of orders from General Gareth, detailing the "distraction" his commanders will be making, and what support to offer them.  

A half-dozen squires arrive, carrying backpacks full of rations, rope, grappling hooks, torches, climbing equipment, various kinds of arrows, bolts, and shot, and foul-weather gear.  In addition, two Dominion soldier uniforms and enough highlander plaid for all are included.  Finally, each person is given two crystal vials marked with a red heart over a rising sun, symbols of healing potions in the Kingsmarch.  

At last the wizards raise their hands and conjure the swift horses of air, transparent as glass and swifter than the wind.  Once mounted, the ground passes as fast as a river in flood time, dizzying and intoxicating all at the same time.  The small hills of the Kingsmarch rise and fall like the surface of the sea, and grow more rugged as the day goes on, showing you're closing in on the Highlands.  Two hours before sunset, your mounts slow to a walk at the edge of the Kingsmarch lines, then slowly dissapte into the air from which they were formed.  

Scouts halt the strangers immediately, bows out but not drawn, arrows at the ready, tension in every line of them.  Sir Aravir's presence seems to calm them slightly, but Hiilar's has quite the opposite effect.  "Halt and identify yourself!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2006)

*Raynard waves at the scouts.*

"Ho there brave soldiers!  We are here on urgent order of the king himself, in a matter of the Kingsmarch's very survival.  Do not fret at our friend Hiitar's appearance.  He is on our side, and he shall thus help us in our task to infiltrate the Valhedar base."

(OOC: Diplomacy +22)


----------



## Starman (Jul 8, 2006)

Galan looks toward Jillian, glad to have someone else from the Sildanyr on the trip. _I miss home._ "I hope the King sent word ahead that we were coming," he says. "I'm going to be annoyed if every Kingsmarch soldier we run into along the way thinks that we are spies," he says to her quietly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 8, 2006)

The soldiers look at Raynard respectfully and give a short bow.  "Have you the king's orders?" one asks.  Once someone hands over the packet of papers that Sir Aravir received, the guard reads the top sheet briefly then nods.  "Scout Loren, counduct these men to the general's tent!" he says with aclarity.  

The scout salutes the party and takes charge of the papers.  Within a half-day of marching, the neat tents and regimented ranks of the army surround you.  Calls from sergant fill the air as they drill the pikemen, and the steady _thwap_ of arrows striking their straw targets can be heard off to the left.  Within a few more minutes, you are conducted into the large and sturdy tent of General Farrel.  Mage-lights and lanterns keep the place bright despite the overcast skies outside.  The heat from high summer falls away, replaced by a soft, cooling breeze.  The general himself is a sturdily-built trueborn man with fair hair and pale eyes.  His face is slightly weathered and scarred, much like the studded leather armor he wears underneath his crimson cloak of command.  Scout Loren introduced the party smartly and then hands the General the packet of papers.  After reading them, the General looks up the party with a frank gaze from the other side of the massive map table.

"So, you are the ones who will save the Kingsmarch.  Please, sit and tell me which of you will be the Rain and who will be the Thunder."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 8, 2006)

_These magical steeds are wonderful, but they are not real animals. Shade is a much finer animal to control._

Sir Aravir will hand over the King's orders to the scouts. He will then use the pull the magical powder from its pouch and dust it over Shade. Once the horse is at full size he will calm the animal and make sure everything is okay.

As Sir Aravir looks into the camp he will sit high in his saddle. Letting his noble heritage show. _How I missed the feel of the men, the smell, the comradiere. One day I hope to command such a force._ 

"General" Sir Aravir will state and nod his head, giving the man the courtesy he has earned. "The two elves Galan and Jillian and myself are the Thunder. The others have devised a plan, they are the rain." As he speaks he will nod towards the two elves.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 10, 2006)

Starman said:
			
		

> Galan looks toward Jillian, glad to have someone else from the Sildanyr on the trip. _I miss home._ "I hope the King sent word ahead that we were coming," he says. "I'm going to be annoyed if every Kingsmarch soldier we run into along the way thinks that we are spies," he says to her quietly.




Jillian simply nods at Galan's words.



			
				Widowmaker said:
			
		

> "General" Sir Aravir will state and nod his head, giving the man the courtesy he has earned. "The two elves Galan and Jillian and myself are the Thunder. The others have devised a plan, they are the rain." As he speaks he will nod towards the two elves.




The wood elf slightly nods to the general as Aravir mentions her name.


----------



## doghead (Jul 12, 2006)

*Hiitar Vain, male Teifling soldier.*

Hiitar frowns at the scouts as the horses come to a halt, but he says nothing, letting the others do the talking. 

The Teifling remains quiet for the rest of the trip into the camp. A couple of things are bothering him. Firstly there is the Grimoire. Hiitar wonders about the wisdom of taking it with them into enemy territory. Darvekis left it behind for a reason, it is too valuable for the enemy to have. The second is the healing potions. With their cute little heart and sun, they are obviously from Kingsmarch. They have to expect to be searched, and the potions would be something of a problem to explain. Hiitar continues to mentally pick appart their story. 

The Teifling bows to the General as Sir Aravir point out those who are the Rain.

- ooc - 
Isida, sorry about the lack of posts. Got a bit caught up in things. Was there an answer to this question: "One last question; how well has news of Darvekis's capture been disseminated through the Dominion? Do we know?"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 12, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

*Haedyn is silent for the majority of the journey, and doesn’t become any more vocal once they reach the camp unless asked a direct question...leaving the talking to those who are best suited to it.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 12, 2006)

"Excellent then.  Archer, mage, and knight, I think we can make quite a show for the Dominion dogs with you three!  For the Thunder, I think I have some additional ideas.  Jillian, I will put you with our Andlemere archers.  We don't have many elves in our ranks, so you won't look too odd for not being with them.  We want to create a little rain of our own, with arrows, to get their attention.

"Galen, I'll put you with our warmages.  I want you to discuss with them what will work best, but I'd like to concentrate on destroying the towers.  Our previous efforts were to destroy the pits, but they're impervious to damage from outside while the demons are summoned within.  The only sure way to damage them is from the inside.  Needless to say, we're not doing that this time around, we don't need to get that close.

"Sir Aravir, I believe you will be with our mounted knights.  When we get their attention with arrows and exploding towers, I need you to help lead the charges against their front ranks.  We need to inflame their tempers, I believe, to make them think of us and not of the Rain.  Now, would either of you do better being somewhere else?  And what other ideas do you have?  I'm not adverse to trying something different.

"For you of the Rain, when do you wish the assault to begin?  Dawn? Twilight?  Night?  I'd prefer dawn if at all possible, or close to it, their demons can draw strength from the darkness.  And is there anything else you need for the rescue?"


----------



## Starman (Jul 12, 2006)

Galen nods. _I welcome the chance to speak with more wizards. I'm not sure how much I have to offer them, but no doubt they will have much they can teach me._


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 12, 2006)

"I would be proud to lead the knights. I would like the chance to scout the area out. Once the action starts I may need the support of the warmages and archers. Maybe we can suprise them."  Sir Aravir will state to the General. Aravir stands tall and proud. _Finally back in the saddle at the lead of mighty men._


----------



## doghead (Jul 13, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> ""For you of the Rain, when do you wish the assault to begin?  Dawn? Twilight?  Night?  I'd prefer dawn if at all possible, or close to it, their demons can draw strength from the darkness.  And is there anything else you need for the rescue?"




"Ideally, I would like to be with Davekis when the attack begins. I think it will probably take us an hour or two to get permission and get to his cell. That would mean arriving in the small hourss of the morning if the attack is at dawn. Or we arrive earlier and put off visiting until dawn. The longer we are there, the more chance there is that we will be discovered. But the closer our arrival is to the time of the assault, the more like it is they will draw a connection."

Hiitar looks to the others to see what they have to say.

'"I am also not sure taking Davekis's grimoire in with us is a great idea. Some wands and potions would be acceptable. Some robes to dress him in we need. But Davekis obviously didn't want his grimoire to fall into the hands of the Dominion, or he would have taken it with him."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

"That timing is probably best.  For stealth, the attack would need to come first, for deception, after.  I am still highly doubtful as to the possible validity of the bluff, but in order for it to work, we need to wait on the attack.  I can, of course, send a signal at any distance between all involved, Alharra willing, to begin the assault."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 13, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

“Well Davekis won’t have time to read his book anyway, once all the commotion starts, but I’m sure he’ll want it once we get him out. So why don’t we leave it with Galan,” Haedyn interjects.


----------



## Starman (Jul 13, 2006)

The dawn elf's normally cold eyes brighten. "I do agree that he won't have time to study his spellbook while you are extracating him. I will gladly hold onto it."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 13, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

*Haedyn chuckles, as he notices Galan’s reaction. _Ah, I think I understand you a little better now, my friend..._*


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 13, 2006)

Ebony brushes some dirt off of his lapel, "Perhaps as the rays of dawn hit the peaks of the towers, it may keep those atop them from having a good luck at what's coming.  The light of the sun can be quite harsh sometimes."


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 14, 2006)

"The idea of the attack happening at dawn is a good idea and the ability to signal a earlier attack is also a good idea." Sir Aravir will state.

"But what about as the attack is on going - Where are the rain headed? What is the escape route? How do we make it to the elven territory?"  Sir Aravir will mention.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Jillian, female wood elf rogue*

At the mention of her name by the general she nods and listens. So, she is to be with the Andlemere archers. She nods once more as the assignments of the Thunder are at last complete. Then she waits for the meeting to end.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2006)

The group takes a further look at the maps of the area and determines a few routes they can use to meet in the foothills of the Highlands once they get Darvekis.  Thusly prepared, the rain and thunder part company.

~~~

The members of the rain are met by Kingsmarch scouts about two hours before dawn.  They carefully lead the group around and then back, wanting to help them approach the Dominion camp from the rear, as if they had come from the main camp.  “We sometimes use this route to stall reinforcements or sneak in to sabotage supplies, but we can’t use it very often, or they’ll figure out where we’re coming from.   Good luck, this is where we leave you,” they say, and then slip back into the night.  Haedyn is dressed in the dark red, heavily embroidered uniform of the Dominion, and takes his place next to Hiitar in a protecting position.  Ssiran and Ebony simply contrive to look like hangers-on, tagging along with Hiitar as the leader.

The group travels fairly openly, as this plan relies on brass as much as stealth.  While they don’t carry torches or advertise their presence, they don’t attempt to look like skulking thieves either.  Upon due course, a group of tiefling guards halts them, looking them over carefully.  “Announce yourselves!  What legion sends you?” the leader asks, his eyes darting amongst the group.

~~~

Sir Aravir finds himself surrounded by other Kingsmarch knights, including a small group of the elite Knights Adamant, those devoted to the goddess Alharra.  One of them, a massively-muscled woman with the look of a Talorian about her, asks Sir Aravir to sit at her fire.  “I’m Sir Terra of the Knights Adamant, Sir Aravir.  We’ll be leading the assault in the dawn, and wanted your opinion as to tactics,” she asks of him, gesturing to the other knights at their own fires.

Jillian is lead to the Andlemere archers, a group of mixed lowland and trueborn men and women, along with a tiny number of dawn elves.  All of them are engaged in frantic fletching, building up a supply of arrows for the dawn’s assault.  One of the elves waves Jillian to her side, and a human man wearing a commander’s sigil gives her a small nod.  “We’re glad to have you.  I’m Commander Locke, and that’s Elmerea, ambassador, if you will, of her people.  What are you looking to put your arrows into, come dawn?  Tiefling commanders, the towers, the rank-and-file, or those wretched fiends?”

Galan is guided to the warmages’ camp, and lead to a curious tent.  It looked no larger or finer than any other soldier’s, but once inside, it was nearly as large as a small house, and lit up as brightly as day.  It was a truly cunning illusion, he realized.  The warmages’ subcommander proved to be an elegant Riestan man with a fall of platinum-blonde hair.  For all that he looked like a dandy in his rich robes of blue and silver, he fairly _crackled_ with arcane energy.  “ Galanorthrim Evanyrdor, a pleasure to meet you,” he says with an elaborate court bow.  “Come, tell me what kinds of magical brilliance you intend to unleash on these naughty little devil-men.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

*Before they part ways, Ssiran connects himself with a Mindlink to the General, Hiitar, and Galan, and perhaps others who wish to be involved.  This will allow them all to communicate for nearly an hour at any distance.*

~~~

*If Hiitar doesn't know an appropriate legion name to answer the questioner, Ssiran suggests that the tiefling telepathically query the general, who is sure to know the names of the Valhedar legions.*


----------



## unleashed (Jul 28, 2006)

*Haedyn takes special note of the routes they can use to retreat into the highlands, but does little else during the preparations...apart from trying to squeeze into a Dominion uniform.*

~~~

*Haedyn appears to relax a little as the tiefling guards appear, allowing his axe to rest against his shoulder and falling half a step behind Hiitar.*


----------



## Starman (Jul 29, 2006)

Galen nods in appreciation of the magical environ he finds himself in. Quietly he says, "Well, I would still consider myself an amateur arcanist and say that I'm not sure how much of a difference I can make. Transformative magics are my specialty. I know few flashy attack spells, however, I can enhance the size and strength of some warriors. I can also summon a few creatures to assist in the fighting. I can cast _fly _or _stinking cloud_, either of which could be useful. What do you think, sir?"


----------



## doghead (Jul 29, 2006)

*Hiitar Vain, male teifling Soldier*

Hiitar draws to a halt in front of the guard. Hiitar makes a small bow, just enough to acknowledge the guards authority. 

"I am with no legion. I am here on a private matter. I wish to speak to the commander of the pits.

"My name is Winter AnniDarkkris."

- ooc -
Its funny the things that you forget to cover despite several pages of planning. I am assuming that Hiitar's real name, having defected and servered with the Kingsmarch for several years would be too risky to use. I am also assuming that not all tiefling are with legions. If asked about Haedyn, Hiitar can always say the local commander attached him to the party for security reasons.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

(OOC: You may want to follow Ssiran's telepathic advice and ask about the legion situation first )


----------



## Widowmaker (Jul 30, 2006)

Sir Aravir sits down at the fire "Sir Terra. I would answer your question, but I would like to know more information. You have been here longer and seen there tactics. I would be a fool not consider your advice and experience before I make a decision. What do you recommend?"

As he speaks he will pull his sword and start sharpening the blade as he listens to the other knights.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2006)

Hiitar said:
			
		

> Hiitar draws to a halt in front of the guard. Hiitar makes a small bow, just enough to acknowledge the guards authority.
> 
> "I am with no legion. I am here on a private matter. I wish to speak to the commander of the pits.
> 
> "My name is Winter AnniDarkkris."



  The guard raises an eyebrow and looks at the group closely.  "And what is the nature of this 'private matter?'" he asked.  His expression was closed and mostly unreadable, though he seemed amused rather than suspiscious.

Haedyn can see the other tieflings in the group can't match him for size, and the lowlanders with them are more lean than muscular.  The Dominion seems to favor speed, grace, and trickery in its warfare, as all the tieflings carry whips as well as short swords.  The lowlanders carry pikes and bear grim expressions.

~~~



			
				Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Sir Aravir sits down at the fire "Sir Terra. I would answer your question, but I would like to know more information. You have been here longer and seen there tactics. I would be a fool not consider your advice and experience before I make a decision. What do you recommend?"
> 
> As he speaks he will pull his sword and start sharpening the blade as he listens to the other knights.



  "A wise man, Sir Aravir.  Here are our usual tactics; we usually are the first in after the barrages from the archers, we round up the scattered legions to position them for the mages.  However... as this is meant to be a distraction more than a true combat, I am suggesting an alternate course.  The archers first, but then the mages second.  By that time I will be guessing the Dominion soldiers will be well and truly angry at being unable to fight directly at their foes.  I have no doubt their own archers and summoners will be busy, but they have many bloodthirsty legionnaries that will not wait.  If the shining calvary arrives to taunt them after the barrages are over..." she says, and trails off with a smile on her face, waiting to hear from the others.

~~~



			
				Starman said:
			
		

> Galen nods in appreciation of the magical environ he finds himself in. Quietly he says, "Well, I would still consider myself an amateur arcanist and say that I'm not sure how much of a difference I can make. Transformative magics are my specialty. I know few flashy attack spells, however, I can enhance the size and strength of some warriors. I can also summon a few creatures to assist in the fighting. I can cast _fly _or _stinking cloud_, either of which could be useful. What do you think, sir?"



  "Ah, we have several transmuters in our ranks, terribly useful, don't you think?  Well, we shall make use of your speciality, never fear.  Your summoning spells will be useful, anything we can field to at least distract their summoned demons is welcome.  And dropping a _stinking cloud_ on the wretches positions them easily for a calvary charge.  But after you do that, I will have you join the transmuters behind the calvary and enhance who you can.  No flying spells however, not unless you have _invisibility_, _blur_ or the like to go along with it.  A single flying person is a target, not a help.  Oh, and yes, did you need any components or scrolls to study at a later date?  We have a small but useful selection, when we have the time to spare to swap spells."

~~~

"Don't be shy Jillian, I know the expertise of your kind.  You shoot as well as any Andlemere born," Commander Locke says.  "Who are you looking to target?  And are you in need of any special arrows for them?  Magical ones?  Silver, cold iron, alchemical?  We don't have a lot of each, but if you're looking to pick out a few special targets, we have some for them."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: Psst, I was asking before to see if Ssiran could use his ability to look like a Lowlander for this--it seems that I have to choose between Human, Elf, or Tiefling, but it doesn't say a specific type, so it looks like he can switch which type of human he looks like.  Ssiran was going to stay behind if he couldn't do that, but nobody said anything so I thought that meant he could--see here  link

He's definitely not coming if he can't swap out of Trueborn form, which is too bad, since he doesn't have long-range powers so probably couldn't help much with the Thunder)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Jillian, female wood elf rogue*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Jillian is lead to the Andlemere archers, a group of mixed lowland and trueborn men and women, along with a tiny number of dawn elves.  All of them are engaged in frantic fletching, building up a supply of arrows for the dawn’s assault.  One of the elves waves Jillian to her side, and a human man wearing a commander’s sigil gives her a small nod.  “We’re glad to have you.  I’m Commander Locke, and that’s Elmerea, ambassador, if you will, of her people.  What are you looking to put your arrows into, come dawn?  Tiefling commanders, the towers, the rank-and-file, or those wretched fiends?”




Jillian ponders the list of targets and mentally runs through the ones she would most like to hit. She also estimates the possibility of taking down specific targets, as well as the ramifications of those targets being removed from the combat.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Don't be shy Jillian, I know the expertise of your kind.  You shoot as well as any Andlemere born," Commander Locke says.  "Who are you looking to target?  And are you in need of any special arrows for them?  Magical ones?  Silver, cold iron, alchemical?  We don't have a lot of each, but if you're looking to pick out a few special targets, we have some for them."




Jillian nods, a slight smile on her lips. "While any of the targets mentioned would be excellent, I wish to cripple them as much as possible. I choose to aim for the commanders. Much fewer of them and the greatest possibility of damage among the ranks. Take out the commanders and troops route."


----------



## doghead (Aug 2, 2006)

*Winter AnniDarkkris, aka Hiitar Vain*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> The guard raises an eyebrow and looks at the group closely.  "And what is the nature of this 'private matter?'" he asked.  His expression was closed and mostly unreadable, though he seemed amused rather than suspiscious.




Winter, better known to those who know him as Hiitar, pauses for a moment.

"There is someone here I wish to see, one last time so to speak," he says eventually. 

"If you have a price, state it," Winter adds in a slightly peevish tone. "We have been riding all night and I am tired and saddle sore and eager to see this done so I can return home to my bed and my women."


----------



## Starman (Aug 2, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Ah, we have several transmuters in our ranks, terribly useful, don't you think?  Well, we shall make use of your speciality, never fear.  Your summoning spells will be useful, anything we can field to at least distract their summoned demons is welcome.  And dropping a _stinking cloud_ on the wretches positions them easily for a calvary charge.  But after you do that, I will have you join the transmuters behind the calvary and enhance who you can.  No flying spells however, not unless you have _invisibility_, _blur_ or the like to go along with it.  A single flying person is a target, not a help.  Oh, and yes, did you need any components or scrolls to study at a later date?  We have a small but useful selection, when we have the time to spare to swap spells."




"I believe I have enough components, thank you," Galan says. "I would like to see what scrolls you have available, however." The elf feels guilty at his overwhelming desire for more magical knowledge. _What price will I pay for for it someday?_ he wondered. _Is any price too high? I don't know._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> Winter, better known to those who know him as Hiitar, pauses for a moment.
> 
> "There is someone here I wish to see, one last time so to speak," he says eventually.
> 
> "If you have a price, state it," Winter adds in a slightly peevish tone. "We have been riding all night and I am tired and saddle sore and eager to see this done so I can return home to my bed and my women."



  "One last time, eh?  You have someone about to be pit-meat?" the man chuckles cruelly.  "Make it worth my while, and I'll get you back to your women before dawn."


----------



## doghead (Aug 2, 2006)

*Winter AnniDarkkris, aka Hiitar Vain*

"I doubt that, as my home lies several days ride from here," Winter responds in a bored tone. "But lead on never-the-less."

Winter pulls a handful* of gold coins from his pouch and drops them into the tiefling's hand.

[sblock=ooc]*half a dozen or so?[/sblock]


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 2, 2006)

> Originally posted by *Isida Kep'Tukari*
> "A wise man, Sir Aravir. Here are our usual tactics; we usually are the first in after the barrages from the archers, we round up the scattered legions to position them for the mages. However... as this is meant to be a distraction more than a true combat, I am suggesting an alternate course. The archers first, but then the mages second. By that time I will be guessing the Dominion soldiers will be well and truly angry at being unable to fight directly at their foes. I have no doubt their own archers and summoners will be busy, but they have many bloodthirsty legionnaries that will not wait. If the shining calvary arrives to taunt them after the barrages are over..." she says, and trails off with a smile on her face, waiting to hear from the others.




"I have noticed two things. First we change our tactics they may suspect things have changed and that we are bluffing. On the other hand he know how they are going to react and they may think we are adapting our plans so they cannot trap us. I do like the idea of slaughtering some legionnaires." Sir Aravir says.

"I would be interested to see what the archers and mages are thinking?"  Sir Aravir will mention.

After speaking with the Knights, Sir Aravir will make his way to the other tents to see what the archers and mages think.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 9, 2006)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Jillian nods, a slight smile on her lips. "While any of the targets mentioned would be excellent, I wish to cripple them as much as possible. I choose to aim for the commanders. Much fewer of them and the greatest possibility of damage among the ranks. Take out the commanders and troops route."



  Commander Locke smiles thinly.  "They're a favorite target, particulary because so many of their troops are lowlander slaves," he says and spits in disgust to the side.  "The commanders have been using _chaos shield_ and _arrow shield_ spells on themselves, more so than usual lately.  I think it was either that or get rid of their fancy war helmets.  Tieflings apparently prefer fashion over safety.  We only put our best archers on the commander for that reason.  We have a dozen _fiend-bane_ arrows we can give you to target them when you have a clear shot, but _only_ when you have a clear shot.  Let them wear out their magic on our normal arrows before you commit to those," he says in his heavily accented Elven.  "I know you know that, but I just have to say it, please understand."

~~~



			
				Starman said:
			
		

> "I believe I have enough components, thank you," Galan says. "I would like to see what scrolls you have available, however." The elf feels guilty at his overwhelming desire for more magical knowledge. _What price will I pay for for it someday?_ he wondered. _Is any price too high? I don't know._




"Well I-" the archmage begins, but is interrupted by a camp runner.  They confer briefly, and the mage curses under his breath.  "Duty calls, I must leave you for now.  Ivarin!  Show Galanorthrim our scroll store and let him pick a few out for tomorrow's battle."  The archmage ducks out as a younger lowlander man comes to show Galan a locked chest of scrolls.  "I don't think Archmage Glorion has had more than three hours of uninterrupted conversation, at best, this entire day," Ivarin says with a chuckle.  Unlocking the chest, he carefully unrolls a scroll to show the elf the inscribed inventory.  "Let me see your spellbook, I'd hate to give you duplicates... all right, let me see... We have _screaming explosion_, always a nice one.  You know the _fireball_ spell, right?  Same thing, but with sound instead.  Too many of those legionnaires are partially immune to fire to use the original form of the spell.  _Expeditious retreat_, a bit misnamed, but good for both running to and from a battle when needed.  Oh, and _ray of enfeeblement_, that's an easier way to capture prisoners if you need to.  If they're too weak to fight back...

"_Summon swarm_ I've found to be useful, particularly against summoned creatures that fly!  _Darkvision_ may be useful if you find yourself on their side of the lines.  Sometimes they write messages, warnings, even passwords in paint that can only be seen if you have darkvision.  Hmm... _alter self_ is very versitile, good for protecting yourself in many different ways.  Oh, and _haste_ and _slow_, more uses than you can throw a stick at.  _Shrink item_ is actually _very_ useful if you've stolen something large, bulky, or heavy and need to sneak it out.  So, any of those of use to you?"

~~~



			
				Widowmaker said:
			
		

> "I have noticed two things. First we change our tactics they may suspect things have changed and that we are bluffing. On the other hand he know how they are going to react and they may think we are adapting our plans so they cannot trap us. I do like the idea of slaughtering some legionnaires." Sir Aravir says.
> 
> "I would be interested to see what the archers and mages are thinking?"  Sir Aravir will mention.
> 
> After speaking with the Knights, Sir Aravir will make his way to the other tents to see what the archers and mages think.



  "Yes, I've considered that, but we've had times where we change our tactics, sometimes for no purpose they can discern.  We like to keep them on their toes, murdering scum.  Now, I have called for reports from the archers and mages, and I expect them to be here within the hour, so we have a brief break before we have to get down to business," Sir Terra says.  The two knights can speak of pleasentries or war for a bit, as the mood strikes them.  Sir Terra had been studying to be a knight since she was five years old, working as a page, then a squire, and finally gaining her knighthood at eighteen.  She was drawn to the elite Knights Adamant as soon as she knew about them, and spent several years fighting and learning, fasting and praying, to be considered worthy of entry.

She also bears an unusual intelligent sword, blessed by Alharra Dawn-Bearer.  The sword seems to be forged of gold, and gleams with the glow of the dawn.  "She is called 'Justine,' and I found her in the midst of one of the oldest battlefields between the Kingsmarch and the Dominion.  I can find no mention of her in tales of ancient heroes, and she does not speak of her origin.  She says she was sent for me.  But at least she can carry a tune, as I certainly cannot!"

After some time, a camp-runner returns with two things.  One is a report from the mages and archers, that confirms Sir Terra's orders to have the knights attack in the third wave.  The second is Ssiran.  "Ssiran, I understand you're in an odd situation.  You have some mystial abilities, but they cannot be used at such along range as our mages and archers.  I have notes here that they wanted us to find a solution for you, unless you or you, Sir Aravir, already have one in mind?"


~~~



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> "I doubt that, as my home lies several days ride from here," Winter responds in a bored tone. "But lead on never-the-less."
> 
> Winter pulls a handful of gold coins from his pouch and drops them into the tiefling's hand.



  The tiefling doesn't even look at the money, but makes it vanish quickly into his tunic breast.  His squad loosely surrounds the small group and begins to march toward the far glow of the summoning pits.  Ebony notices one of the tieflings is eyeing him with appreciation; a woman with horns like black antlers, but a very pleasing athletic form nevertheless.  Haedyn finds the lowlanders watching him with unusual intensity, he can practically feel their eyes boring holes into him.

The group takes about a half-hour to reach the slave pits; the guards take a rather rambling route, checking in with other groups briefly, and not mentioning their companions at all.  The fire-lit glow of the summoning pits is close now, the scent of blood, sulfur, and fear is thick in the air, and cries of despair echo from the large pit closest to you.  The still forms of bodies litter the bottom like broken dolls, while a chain devil toys with the few remaining living victims.

The slave pit the guards come to is tied down at several points, runes marked in blood and shimmering dust smeared upon the earth and the bars of the pit.  After speaking with the guards, your guide opens up a hatch and steps back a few paces to let Winter AnniDarkis to look inside.  No torches are provided, but Hiitar doesn't need them.  Inside the deep pit lie several dozen half-starved and beaten bodies, wearing filthy rags and haggard expressions.  Nearly all are human, mostly lowlanders, but a frailer form with dark hair bears the characteristic horns of a tiefling, in his case the slender ridged horns of the Zangala ibex.  The slaves cry and scream when the hatch opens, and faint chuckles are heard from the guards.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 9, 2006)

Ebony, always willing to entertain or at the very least entertain the thought, casts the occasional off-glance towards the tiefling woman, sizing her and her accoutrements up, but giving the impression that he might be interested in her.  After a short time, when the chance presents itself he falls slightly off to the back to give her an opportunity to make her move.  _Let herself think she's running the game..._

He rolls the Velhedrin tongue over once in his head, picking a suitable accent which would identify him as a minor member of a merchant house, or something of that sort.  Something with a bit of affluence and money, but still decidedly wet and green.


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 11, 2006)

Sir Aravir sits and listens to Sir Terra. "My story is very different. It seems we are complete opposites but walk the same path." He then proceeds to recount his short life. "But where Alharra has blessed you with a sword that shines and sings. She has blessed me with a blade that is black as night and quiet as a thief. It is named Soulforge."  He then states showing her the sword.

Sir Aravir listens to the runners. "No plan comes to mind."


----------



## doghead (Aug 11, 2006)

*Winter AnniDarkkris, aka Hiitar Vain*

Winter follows the guards through the camp. A slight frown creases his brow as he realises that their guide is not going to take them via for the commander's rooms. _Plans never survive first contact with the enemy._ Or something like that. After a moment's consideration, Winter decides to go with the flow and see what happens. As far a Hiitar is concerned, the fewer people who know that they are here, the less chance there is of the visit being connected to the attack. As for Winter, bypassing the commander should save them a few gold pieces.

Winter steps up to the hatch and peers inside.

"That one," Winter says, indicating the tiefling. "What is his name?"

[sblock=ooc]I don't remember any mention of an alias for Darvekis? So I assume he was using his real name. Is that correct?[/sblock]


----------



## Starman (Aug 11, 2006)

Galan looks over the scrolls. _I wish I had time to scribe them into my book and learn them all. They would all be useful._ The elf sighs and says, "I will take _summon swarm_, _screaming explosion_, and _ray of enfeeblement_. I think those will complement my own spells the best."

He slides the scrolls into his own scrollcase and asks, "Is everything okay? He left in a hurry."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 20, 2006)

Jillian can pass some time with the other archers, once she has her half-dozen _fiend-bane_ arrows and her orders.  The darkness before dawn is truly the most deep, and she the waiting is as hard as it ever is before battle.  They begin to move out first, spreading out behind scanty torches and waiting for the first breath of dawn to unleash the first rain of arrows.  "Drive them out into the open, hammer the commanders, then the specialists will take out as many as they can," go the orders, over and over, as strings are tested and fletching smoothed.  The pre-dawn air is cool and damp, the scent of smoke and horse dung, sweat and porridge, men living in close quarters, trampled earth and growing grass fills your nostrils as the first rays of dawn tint the sky.

You're too far away to catch the stink of sulfur and iron and blood that is typical of the summoning pits, and perhaps that's just as well.  You're arranged farther away from the pits, closer to the standing Dominion army, to be closer to the commanders.  Final prayers are said and talismans are grasped, wishes for luck, victory, swift death to the Dominion, or life to the Kingsmarch are sent on the dawn winds.  With the falling of a fluttering flag, rather than the trumpet, a terrific rain of arrows begins on the tents of the Dominion army.

For the first few moments, there is utter chaos, people running to and fro, dodging one arrow only to run into another, waking only to find themselves pinned to the ground with an arrow in their stomach.  There is no need to aim now, the army is far and the arrows are many.  This front rank is mostly lowlander pikemen, but is they that the Dominion hides behind.  They are the bulk of their army, grown and raised in the Emerlyn peninsula, reared in betrayal and fear; they wretched folk scarcely better than their masters.

However, the Dominion has not held the peninsula by being weak, and after the first few moments of confusion, order emerges as the tiefling officers, in their elaborate red and black war helms, sound orders with their low-pitched horn calls.  Screams fill the air behind the ranks, and you can see the ranks beginning to form, shields coming out, and formations starting.  

The low-pitched horns favored by the Dominion are known to be able to be heard long distances, and surely enough, after a few minutes the faint flying forms of demons can be seen in the distance, loosed from the pits.  In a few moments they'll be here...  The archers begin to focus on the aloof commanders, and Jillian can see three within range to choose from.  One wears heavy black plate, unusual for a tiefling, spiked and terrible to look upon.  He is upon a tremendous green-scaled beast with stunted wings, carrying a huge flail in one hand and bellowing at his soldiers with the lungs of a dragon.  

The second is a slender woman with elaborate spiky horns poking out through her helmet.  She bears a black whip that she uses to urge her regiment on, the energy flickering along its tip sparking in the damp air.  The third wears little in the way of armor, but she has deep red skin and a lashing tail, and something glitters cruelly on her taloned hands.

~~~



			
				Starman said:
			
		

> Galan looks over the scrolls. _I wish I had time to scribe them into my book and learn them all. They would all be useful._ The elf sighs and says, "I will take _summon swarm_, _screaming explosion_, and _ray of enfeeblement_. I think those will complement my own spells the best."
> 
> He slides the scrolls into his own scrollcase and asks, "Is everything okay? He left in a hurry."



  "Probably.  We're just trying to get everything coordinated and his orders and opinions are needed.  They are, of course, needed _right this second_, no matter what he's doing," Ivarn says with a sigh.  After that, Galen can rest for a while, and prepare what spells he needs to for the coming battle.

In the morning, he finds himself in a protected position behind the archers, slightly on a rise and behind some illusionary terrain.  He can see the beleaguered Dominion army beginning to form up, even as the forms of the flying demons can be seen in the west.  He has a plethora of targets to choose from... pikeman, light infantry, archers, the mounting calvary, the few commanders he can see...

~~~



			
				Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Sir Aravir sits and listens to Sir Terra. "My story is very different. It seems we are complete opposites but walk the same path." He then proceeds to recount his short life. "But where Alharra has blessed you with a sword that shines and sings. She has blessed me with a blade that is black as night and quiet as a thief. It is named Soulforge."  He then states showing her the sword.



  "She works in mysterious ways.  I shouldn't wonder if the two were twins of a sort..."



> Sir Aravir listens to the runners. "No plan comes to mind."



  "I think I have one Raynard.  I shall ask one of our mages to conjure another phantom steed for you, and give you one of our potions of invisibility to drink.  The gait of such a creature, I am told, is smooth enough to allow the employment of spellcraft.  You will go in after Sir Aravir, and wreak what havoc that you may."  Assuming there are no objections to such an idea, this will be done, and Ssiran is given a potion of a thin gray water, and a ceramic plate inscribed with a horse.  Break the plate and drink the potion, and he will be mounted and invisible to his foes.

The two can watch the beginning of the battle in the company of the other knights, watching the arrows fly, the Dominion rally, and the explosions and clouds starting in their ranks.  Finally the horn call is given, and the Knights of the Kingsmarch swing into action, a moving mountain of muscle, blade, and steel.  Sir Aravir leads a dozen younger knights on the eastern side, and has his choice of two squads of pikemen, a rapidly-forming group of archers, and a group of Dominion cavalry gaining momentum and going the other direction.
~~~~~~



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Ebony, always willing to entertain or at the very least entertain the thought, casts the occasional off-glance towards the tiefling woman, sizing her and her accoutrements up, but giving the impression that he might be interested in her.  After a short time, when the chance presents itself he falls slightly off to the back to give her an opportunity to make her move.  _Let herself think she's running the game..._
> 
> He rolls the Velhedrin tongue over once in his head, picking a suitable accent which would identify him as a minor member of a merchant house, or something of that sort.  Something with a bit of affluence and money, but still decidedly wet and green.



  “If your friend doesn’t need you for his little bout of fun, perhaps we can return to my tent for a fine dinner,” she says with a very slight smirk, ignoring the cries from the pit with the ease of long experience.



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Winter steps up to the hatch and peers inside.
> 
> "That one," Winter says, indicating the tiefling. "What is his name?"



  “He calls himself Darvekis Shadowbane.  I take it the wretched spy didn’t give you his real name when he betrayed you?  Figures.  If you want to kick him around a bit, feel free, but the masters want him in the summoning pits, so his death is not yours,” the commander says with a callous air, stepping back a half-pace.

OOC: I’m running this in two different time-frames right now, the Thunder is slightly ahead of the Rain right now, just so you know.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

"I'm afraid that would be rather pointless.  Alharra grants me strength, but I am not a Wizard.  I don't have magic like they do to wreak havoc at a distance.  The best I could do without breaking the invisibility and being rapidly slaughtered would be to summon heralds of Alharra to fight against the Valhedar, and the heralds are not really that impressive.  I'm much more useful in a small skirmish than a large battle, I'm afraid.  By the way, since the Phantom Steed will not also be invisible, won't they just shoot that?  I seem to recall that Phantom Steeds are so flimsy that a single arrow would take them down," Raynard replies, a bit sadly.  It is somewhat clear that he is out of place here, in a large scale war zone.  Unlike his comrades, he isn't really an elite shock troop that will turn the tides of battle.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 20, 2006)

"We would not give you such a weak potion as that!  The invisibility will not break when you attack, and the steed is as transparent as wind.  Hidden in the turbulence of the cavarly charge, I hope you can deal with the clever ones that dodge the lances and maces.  Could you take down the single soldiers our charges miss?  The ones that go to hamstring our horses and shoot us in the back?" Sir Terra asks.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

"Actually, no," Ssiran admits, a bit embarrassed, "Alharra does not grant me any attacks that target a single opponent.  I do have four kinds of divine blessings that help bring peace, happiness, and negotiation.  The only thing you could call an attack is Alharra's Blades, which strikes at targets in a cone up to fifteen feet away.  Alharra's Blades never miss, but they also hit any allies in that area as well."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 20, 2006)

Sir Terra frowns in thought and pinches the bridge of her nose.  "I admit I find it hard to place you...  What about our scouts?  They're doing skirmishing at the far flanks to prevent infiltration," she says after a moment's thought.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

"My abilities at spotting things as a scout are fairly lacking, unfortunately.  I work best as a negotiator or fighting a small group of enemies.  I fear I would have been significantly more useful to the Rain if it weren't for the fact that a Trueborn would have blown their cover immediately.  Ironic, that.  I can also allow remote communication, as I did with the Rain and the general, though I doubt that is very helpful."

"Frankly, I'm quite impressed by the invisibility spell your wizards have prepared, but it also makes me slightly hesitant--any Wizard who could even fathom that sort of spell is already more talented and practised in their art than I am in mine, which leads me to believe that you may already be employing troops more experienced than any of our little band."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 20, 2006)

"We have few wizards that can make such things, but they have created them for situations like this.  Those who are skilled in such arts are often kept away from the battlefield, for their skill in artifice surpasses their abilities in warfare.  But... where and how do you want to help, then?  Do you want to go ahead and meet the Rain when the leave Dominion territory?  Or do you have another idea in mind?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

"I don't know.  Just stick me somewhere, and by Alharra's grace I'll just try to not die.  I'm actually pretty good at that, not dying.  Maybe I can trick an opponent into thinking I'm a worthwhile target and trying to attack me.  If you have any heavy armour, like maybe full plate, I could wear that and survive fairly well in the fray--I'm rather hard to hit with this shield and full plate.  I may not be able to land any blows myself, though.  The only offensive things I can do are to summon heralds of Alharra and strike in a small cone with Alharra's Blades, so I'll likely do so wherever I'm sent.  The heralds are about as strong as a decently seasoned recruit, and they're also hard to defeat, but they vanish back to the Spirit after a mere half a minute with us."


----------



## Starman (Aug 21, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Probably.  We're just trying to get everything coordinated and his orders and opinions are needed.  They are, of course, needed _right this second_, no matter what he's doing," Ivarn says with a sigh.  After that, Galen can rest for a while, and prepare what spells he needs to for the coming battle.
> 
> In the morning, he finds himself in a protected position behind the archers, slightly on a rise and behind some illusionary terrain.  He can see the beleaguered Dominion army beginning to form up, even as the forms of the flying demons can be seen in the west.  He has a plethora of targets to choose from... pikeman, light infantry, archers, the mounting calvary, the few commanders he can see...




Galen looks over the mass of creatures and feels a slight despair. _How can I make a difference here?_ he wonders. _How can I accomplish what I think I may have to if I can't handle a few demons? _ Galen sighs and shakes his head. Taking a deep breath he begins to concentrate on the moment. 

_I suppose there's not much point in worrying about the grunts. I can't do much there. I may be able to distract their leaders, though. _ The elf surveys the commanders he can see to see what is around them and tries to guess about how far away they are. He also looks for the shock troops on his own side that he might be able to help with some enhancements.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jillian, female wood elf rogue*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> The archers begin to focus on the aloof commanders, and Jillian can see three within range to choose from.  One wears heavy black plate, unusual for a tiefling, spiked and terrible to look upon.  He is upon a tremendous green-scaled beast with stunted wings, carrying a huge flail in one hand and bellowing at his soldiers with the lungs of a dragon.
> 
> The second is a slender woman with elaborate spiky horns poking out through her helmet.  She bears a black whip that she uses to urge her regiment on, the energy flickering along its tip sparking in the damp air.  The third wears little in the way of armor, but she has deep red skin and a lashing tail, and something glitters cruelly on her taloned hands.




Jillian chooses her target, the one in the heavy black plate upon the green beast. For her first attack against her target, she uses a regular arrow to get a feel for the distance and defenses of the fiend. She aims and lets her arrow fly.

OOC: Arrow; 1d20+11; damage: 1d6+7 (from Aim is True); Range increment: 60 ft.


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 22, 2006)

"Alharra be blessed. I will charge in and attack those that attack us. With her blessing I will see my way through the battle and on to another day."  Sir Aravir will comment. When the time comes he will kick his steed into action and try to bring as big a distraction as possible.


----------



## doghead (Aug 22, 2006)

*Winter aka Hiitar Vain, male teifling*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> “If your friend doesn’t need you for his little bout of fun, perhaps we can return to my tent for a fine dinner,” she says with a very slight smirk, ignoring the cries from the pit with the ease of long experience.
> 
> “He calls himself Darvekis Shadowbane.  I take it the wretched spy didn’t give you his real name when he betrayed you?  Figures.  If you want to kick him around a bit, feel free, but the masters want him in the summoning pits, so his death is not yours,” the commander says with a callous air, stepping back a half-pace.
> 
> OOC: I’m running this in two different time-frames right now, the Thunder is slightly ahead of the Rain right now, just so you know.




Winter lets a smile of triumph play over his features.

"That is the one I want. As for killing him, I have no such intention. I want him to live as long as possible. To suffer as much and for as long as possible."

Winter glances around.

"I would like some time with him. I want him to know I have come, and seen his fall. I want some time to enjoy his suffering, to see the misery in his eyes, smell his dispair."

Winter grins happily.

"Is there somewhere quiet we could go? I want to enjoy this."

[sblock=ooc]OK, thanks. We will need to get a move on. The plan was to have Darvekis in hand before the news of the attack gets out and spooks the guards. Hopefully we can still make it happen.

So, how does this connection between Winter and Raymond work? Is it on-line now? If so, Winter will let Raymond know that they are at the cells, and close to getting to Darvekis.[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 27, 2006)

*The Thunder, before dawn*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I don't know.  Just stick me somewhere, and by Alharra's grace I'll just try to not die.  I'm actually pretty good at that, not dying.  Maybe I can trick an opponent into thinking I'm a worthwhile target and trying to attack me.  If you have any heavy armour, like maybe full plate, I could wear that and survive fairly well in the fray--I'm rather hard to hit with this shield and full plate.  I may not be able to land any blows myself, though.  The only offensive things I can do are to summon heralds of Alharra and strike in a small cone with Alharra's Blades, so I'll likely do so wherever I'm sent.  The heralds are about as strong as a decently seasoned recruit, and they're also hard to defeat, but they vanish back to the Spirit after a mere half a minute with us."



  Sir Terra sighs, and gets an odd expression on her face, as if there was something she wasn't quite sure if wanted to say.  "Then I shall ask you to ride with our newest knights and squires, and to guard them by Alharra's grace.  There is set of parade-armor I know of that would fit you.  It's a bit too hard to keep clean here, which is why it isn't being worn, but it's good armor nevertheless.  I think that will serve.

Ssrian is thusly bedecked like knight, placed on a charger, and carefully strapped in so he doesn't fall.  Careful arrangement conceals much of the obvious buckles, and the chaos of combat should do the rest.

*The Thunder, just after dawn*

Sir Aravir charges into battle, Shade's iron-shod hooves flying, the war cries and trumpet calls of the Knights Adamant ringing in his ears.  Battle hymns fill the air on magic winds, bringing courage to the Knights, and keeping the droning of Dominion war-chants from their hearing.  The front lines loom closer and closer, an arc of glimmering pikes, a wall of steel-tipped trees hiding the mounted tiefling commanders.  Explosions of fire and lightning blast into the line just before you, injuring many, but more importantly bringing down the horse-killing wall of pikes.  

The knights sweep into the breach, swords swinging, hammers crushing, blood flowing on both sides.  A dominion legionnaire is skewered by a lance, a knight's horse is run through by a pike, a burned soldier staggers into the path of a morning star, a Kingsmarcher is yanked from his horse... Sir Aravir takes a few slashes to the legs, and another to his shield arm, but lays about himself with deadly fury, making as much noise as possible.  Five of the Knights Adamant break through to the mounted commanders, who began fleeing before they were even engaged...

Ssrian found himself at the tail end of the charge, howling along with the other knights.  They crashed into light infantry, trying to slow the swift and moble troops, an often overlooked but still deadly part of the Dominion.  Swords and whips flew from the Dominion side, to be met with maces and hammers be the knights.  When the whips threatened to disarm the young Kingsmarchers, Ssrian would blind them with crystals, or bring his trained mount between them, his own mental armor and fleeting servants rendering very hard to hit, and his bright armor making him too great a target to resist...

Galan found himself with a line of other arcanists, bestowing magial gifts of strength or protection on the skirmishers before they galloped out to the lines.  Sighting the commanders, he could easily spy a few within range of a nice, friendly _acid arrow_, or a _magic missile_, and a small group that was far too tempting to leave off a _stinking cloud_.  Galan's _missiles_ and _arrows_, if not immediately deadly, often provided a distraction for a Kingsmarch soldier, or even simply caused the commander to flee to a different area, leaving her command with no orders to follow...

Jillian found the range with a few regular arrows, and a few around her helped wear down the resistance he had, their arrows suddenly going from disintigrating against the air in front of him to clanging off his armor.  Now was the time!  Jillian knocked one of her precious _fiend-bane_ arrows, sighted, and loosed!  It flew true and straight, striking the black-armored abomination under the jaw.  He stiffens and slumps on his mount, which begins first to be restive, then starts to stomp about, then finally lunges for one of the aides...

~~~

*The Rain, pre-dawn*



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Winter lets a smile of triumph play over his features.
> 
> "That is the one I want. As for killing him, I have no such intention. I want him to live as long as possible. To suffer as much and for as long as possible."
> 
> ...



  "I can get you somewhere kinda private, but I can't leave you totally alone," the man says with a smirk.  Winter greases his palm again, as expected, and Darvekis is hauled from the pit and bound.  The small group is led to a half-finished summoning pit, and two guards remain at a discrete distance.

"Come to make me tender for your master, demon dog?" Darvekis opens pleasently, the smiling expression on his face revealing he intends to get hit for his troubles.

Off to the side, the antlered tiefling woman and Ebony seem to be hitting it off fairly well.  She is, by all appearances, seducing him.  Then again, if Ebony were the kind of man to be seduced in public by one of his enemies, he wouldn't be on this mission.  She seems to be disinclined to wait for the comforts of a tent, and the prospect of fresh meat combined with the show of a viscious beating has apparently roused her appatite.


----------



## Starman (Aug 27, 2006)

Galan begins with the _stinking cloud_ and then a _web_. He'll summon a celestial hippogriff with _summon monster III_ to harry another commander. Any particularly nasty looking groups will get _screaming explosion_ and _summon swarm_ dumped on them from his scrolls. After that he will assist some allies with _enlarge person_ and _bull's strength_.


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 27, 2006)

Sir Aravir grits his teeth and bears the pain. His legs burning and his shield-arm nearly limp, he makes it through the lines and sees the commanders in front of him. His courage regained he stands in the saddle letting his Trueborn divine heritage shine forth, he tries to rally the knights around him "On me!! On me!! Charge!!!" He then pushes Shade and brings Soulforge to bear. He then charges at the commanders.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2006)

*Ssiran bows his head to Terra.*

"Thank you.  I must apologise in that I am more a diplomat and defender than a good raider, but I will do my best."

*Ssiran, for his part, makes a good show of pretending to be an important knight and drawing fire, yelling "In Alharra's name!", "For Liore, and Alharra!", and other loud battlecries.  Whenever too many enemies clump up in front of him, they feel the sting of ineluctable crystals, and the constructs aren't bad at fighting either, although they're mostly excellent at surviving attacks, providing great cover for archers, mages, and other ranged troops.*


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 28, 2006)

Ebony lets the antlered tiefling play out her public seduction, she was still a luscious woman, and he had no qualms with that.  Perhaps returning to her tent was a decent idea.

He'll fall back to continue his apparently unwitting seduction, letting her lead him on, however, while his eyes appear glazed with lust and interest they still scan the surrounding and his ears are perked in case of danger.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 29, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

*Haedyn contiues to stand impassively beside Hiitar as events unfold, watching and waiting.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 10, 2006)

*The Thunder, just after dawn*

The tides of battle are crashing now.  A distraction this attack may be, but blood will be spilled in earnest.  Sir Aravir's powerful charge leaps towards the commanders, but crashes into further foot troops brought to bear.  Those around him, as well as the knight himself, are cut by pikes and punctured by arrows, though many others are spared by Ssrian's distractions.  Arrogant and decadent the tieflings may me, but they are not fools.  The commanders seem to vanish into the seething crowd.  Whether this is the result of swift running, magic, or disguise, it's hard to say, but the ferocity of the Kingsmarch army doesn't diminish.  

Warriors empowered by the mages' spells help cuts wedges in, or out, to kill Dominion soldiers or free their fellow Kingsmarchers as needed.  Foul gasses and fiery explosions rock the battlefield, and lightning and acid sizzle all around as battle magic is joined.  Magical webs tack down more mobile units of Dominionites, and fire crisps many more of them.  Swarms of bats, rats, and insects harry both sides, and the skies rain blood of both the sulfuerous demonic kind and silvery celestial kind as summoned creatures battle for supremecy of the air.  Any free demons pluck people off the group, carry them above a group of their fellows, and drop them to their deaths, while celestial hippogriffs, eagles (both giant and not), and others rake and smite any commanders they can catch.

Arrows fall farther away now, picking off lone stragglers, small groups of archers, and anyone wearing the slightest hint of a fancy uniform.  Screams and howls echo over the conflict, horn calls, battlefield bellows, oaths, curses, and magical utterances combine into a cacophany to  stun the senses.  It must be nearly noon before the last of the troops, on both sides, are called into a retreat.  Casualties are prevalent on both sides, as if the tieflings were extracting a bloody revenge for having being caught off-guard.  But there are several dozen elaborate commander's helms decorating tent-posts as trophies, proving that the tiefling advance must be slowed and slowed again as new officers must be found.

Galan suffered few physical wounds from the battle, some faint shock when an electrical blast rocked the illusion-covered mages' position, and his magic is entirely tapped out, but nothing that can't be cured with rest, rest, and perhaps a bit more rest.  Jillian is also wounded lightly, from the large area distructive spells dropped on the archers, but others are more direly wounded.  She was lucky.

Ssrian has only a few shallow cuts, as his borrowed armor, own shield, and impressive command of distraction powers deflected most of what could have killed him.  Dozens of others were spared worse injury because of him.  Sir Aravir suffered the worse, along with several other knights.  They're favored targets, and even though Aravir is not technically part of the Knights Adamant, his fearlessness in battle, relentless charging, and fearsome battle skills were close enough to earn him special attention from the enemy.  

A swarm of scorpions nearly drove him mad with pain, and made Shade devilishly hard to control.  Two demons tried to pluck him out of the saddle, and he collected their arms for their trouble, their nails still lodged somewhere in his sides.  After plucking small dead scorpions out of all conceiveable crevice of his armor (and every orifice of his body) and having claws extracted from his ribs, one of Alharra's disciples healed his many gashes (and Shade's as well), in addition to Ssrian's, enough so that all of them could continue on towards their meeting in the foothills of the Highlands.

~~~

*The Rain, just about dawn*

"Winter" smiles at Darvekis, and seems to be considering his impertinant comment.  Then he takes a half-step forward and backhands Darvekis.  "Winter" then seems to go into a combination of deadly whispers in Darvekis' ear, and a series of elegant beatings.  Ebony's companion, apparently more interested in her pleasures than his, manages to get herself out of certain strategic parts of clothing, and commands Ebony to perform in a rather specfic manner.  He complies, keeping an eye on the proceedings, until a terrific noise lashes out from the east.

The guards all jerk to look, as Darvekis raises a wand Hiitar had slipped to him a few blows earlier.  He aims and fires a greenish, glowing arrow at the guard, who shrieks faintly when it strikes and begins to eat through his flesh.

OOC:  Y'all have a surprise round.  What are your actions o' doom?


----------



## unleashed (Sep 10, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

*Haedyn spins quickly and charges the guard that wasn’t targetted, when he sees the greenish arrow fly, swinging Riva in a deadly overhand blow.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Activate _evasive action_ and charge the uninjured guard. +12 melee [1d12+9; 20/x3; slashing; “Riva” masterwork greataxe], AC 20 (-2 Charge, +2 Evasive Action) [touch 14, flat-footed 17]; Evasive Action: +2 bonus to AC for one minute. In addition, you gain the benefits of the Mobility feat during this time. (modifiers for charge and evasive action included.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

(OOC: Rain--send us a telepathic message so we know the die has been cast  )

*Ssiran makes a good show of praying for Alharra's light to bless him before healing himself to take the strain off the other healers, who can actually heal other patients, whereas Ssiran can only heal himself.  As displayed in the past, he tries to act in such a way that he seems like a somewhat unusual priest or paladin.  If anyone asks him to heal others, he expresses his sorrow that he is out of healing spells for the day.*


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 10, 2006)

Sir Aravir rides on towards the rendevous point. With every step he still feels the pain of the claws, poison, cuts, and bruises. He is sure he looks as bad as he feels. But knowing he fought with honor and helped lead the Knight Adamants toward victory he finally start to feel good about himself, for once. A grin reaches across his face.

As he rides Shade he leans forward and comforts the horse, thanking it for helping him survive another battle. Sir Aravir knows he would not have made it without the horse and his companions.

Looking over at Ssiran, Galan, and Jillian "Thank you for your assistance today. The knights and I would not have made it if not for your effort. You saved many lives I am sure, mine included."


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 10, 2006)

Having let the the antlered-tiefling relieve herself of her own clothing and letting her defenses down, Ebony fakes fright at the noise jumping back while lashing out with the knife-edge of his hand towards her throat.

[sblock]+10 bluff to try to conceal my actions; +8 unarmed (no surprise bonus included) 1d4 (+2d6 SA)[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 10, 2006)

"It was Alharra's will that we serve this day," Ssiran replies simply.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2006)

*The Thunder, well after dawn*

Raynard had gotten mental communications from the Rain, indicating that 



Spoiler



the rescue had gone well, but they might have some people following their backtrail eventually, just like they thought.



However, the rest of the Thunder circles back around the Kingsmarch camps, pressing northward to meet the Rain at the base of the Highlands.  The weather is warm and muggy, and the sun is brassy bright.  In fact, you thought the figure standing at the spring you were to meet at just a flash of light on the water.  But on closer examination, it's a woman, a red-haired woman with a red cloak and bright breastplate.  Sir Aravir recognizes her after a minute as Solara, a figure well-known amongst the Knights of the Dawn, one of the Kingsmarch many knightly orders.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*The Rain, just at dawn*

Haedyn slashes out with terrible fury, splitting one head in twain with his axe.  Ebony chops out with his hand, stabbing the woman in the throat and sending her reeling and occupying her with the necessity of breathing.  Hiitar jerks his wrist to the side and forward, and a dagger magically appears in the neck of Darvekis' victim.  The tiefling stares at you in shock as he keels over.  The three remaining tieflings and the half-dozen other Dominion lowlanders stare at you in utter surprise... then bring their weapons to bear, cruel expressions on their faces.

OOC: [sblock]Haedyn hits a 30 for 21 points of damage on one guard, dropping him.  Ebony hits a 12 (with her unarmored and surpised, you hit) for 11 points of damage.  Hiitar crits with a dagger on the one Darvekis already hurt.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

*Meeting spot in the Highlands (The Thunder)*

Solara rises from her meditation, smiling at the warmth the sun provided.  It watched over her, and reflecting off the water made it appear even brighter.  "A new test begins today.  Guide me as you have though these dark time."  She looked at the light, dancing accros the water, and smiled back, she had recieved her answer.

She turns, finding several figures on the horizon, these must be them, though weren't there supposed to be more?

Purposefully, she strides forward, golden red hair glistening in the sun, as she draws her Morningstar and Shield, though she does not hold them in a threatening manor.  She calls out "Hold.  Who goes there? I am Solara, Mistress of Dawn, Lady of the Rising Sun." 

Inwardly she smiled at the names others had given her, as some only knew her as such.  It ment her mission was working.  She rarely chose to use those names directly herself, but she felt it best to be sure there was no mistaking who she was.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

(OOC: Raynard has Knowledge (N&R), so we'll say he recognises her as well.  Also, although it rhymes and is cute, I've decided against saying "By Alharra--it's Solara!"  )

"Alharra be praised!  Many have heard tales of your great deeds, my lady," replies a man in full body armour, carrying a resplendant shield of shining mithral, "I am Raynard Liore, my lady, a humble servant of Alharra.  Have you come to aid us in defending the Kingsmarch?  These are my companions, Sir Aravir, Galan, and Jillian."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *The Rain, just at dawn*
> 
> The three remaining tieflings and the half-dozen other Dominion lowlanders stare at you in utter surprise... then bring their weapons to bear, cruel expressions on their faces.



*Haedyn, now that the element of surprise is gone, moves to make sure none of their foes can escape and raise the alarm, while also attempting to give them an escape route, as he engages another of their foes.*

[SBLOCK=OOC]+10 melee [1d12+9; 20/x3; slashing; “Riva” masterwork greataxe], AC 22 (26 vs. AOO; Mobility) [touch 16 (20), flat-footed 19 (23)] {AC includes Evasive Action}; using Dodge against the first foe to attack him; also don’t forget he has Cleave, so he’ll try to get into a position where he can make use of it, if possible, considering his goals. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Alharra be praised!  Many have heard tales of your great deeds, my lady," replies a man in full body armour, carrying a resplendant shield of shining mithral, "I am Raynard Liore, my lady, a humble servant of Alharra.  Have you come to aid us in defending the Kingsmarch?  These are my companions, Sir Aravir, Galan, and Jillian."



She nods, "Yes, I have a writ of the King as proof."

As she puts her weapon and shield away, she pulls out a scroll tube with the king's seal on it. "I spoke with the Mukarvak clan, our path through the highlands will be marked by them.  The going will be tough, and the horse will be hard up to pass, so they gave me these for the horse."

She pulls out 6 small tiles and offers them to Sir Aravir.  "They will reduce your horse to the size of a small animal so it can be carried through the mountains.  Each tile should last a day."

She looks around, "But, where are the others?  Have some of you fallen to the darkness already?"

Solara is a tall, athletic woman who would be lovely considered by any standard.  Her golden red hair cascades just down to her shoulders, and her skin glows a golden tan of a woman who revels in the sun.  Her eyes are a piercing sunny yellow, and seem to see into whoever they look at.  When traveling, she usually wears her breastplate, with a flowing red cloak, and is always well kempt.  The shield she stowed has a fiery sun emblazoned shining down from the top of the shield, and a medalion of a rising sun with wavy eminations hangs from her neck.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"Nay, my lady.  The others are bringing our friend Darvekis out of there as we speak," Raynard replies, "In fact, on wings as swift as Alharra's mercy, I received a mystic message from them to that effect several hours ago, so they should be back soon."


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 12, 2006)

"Well met Lady Solara. I am Sir Aravir your reputation is well known by many in the Kingsmarch. I am glad to have you along. Your strength and honor will be much needed. As for the others we are on our way to meet them now." Sir Aravir states to the red haired woman.

Sir Aravir nods "Thank you for the tile."

Sir Aravir has had better days. He looks as though he has gone through hell and back. He has many scratches and cuts on his face. His normal bronze skin seems a little lighter than normal. He has dark circles underneath his eyes. But a slight grin sits on his face and his mood is quite unusually cheerful.


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2006)

"I look forward to spreading the light in the darkness, and am glad to be in your company," Solara replies to Sir Aravir.

She nods and says, "I but deliver them, but they surely will help.  I only hope your horse manages well under the change."


----------



## Starman (Sep 12, 2006)

Still flushed with excitement, Galen's eyes twinkle. He is not as cold or distant as he usually seems. The ring of battle echoes in his ears. _What power is magic!_ he thinks. _I have so little compared to what I must have, yet it all ready seems so much. _ 

The elf nods at Aravir's words. "We were a very effective group. Our combined talents can be put to great use, I think."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

"Aye, Galen.  You, Jillian, and Sir Aravir were magnificent.  I'm afraid I didn't really do much to help, but by Alharra's light, I hope I at least did some good today."


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 12, 2006)

"Now begins the hard part. Waiting. I hope the others are doing well. They by far had the tougher mission." Sir Aravir will mention to the group.


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2006)

"May the light guide them here quickly and safely then," Solara says, looking up towards the sky, almost as if making a request.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Jillian, female wood elf rogue*

After the battle:
Before leaving with her companions for the rendezvous point Jillian returns what _fiend-bane_ arrows she has left to Commander Locke. "I believe you will need these more then I."

Later at rendezvous point:
Jillian lets the others speak as she looks around for a good point to watch for the Rain's approach. A nice tall tree would be preferred.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 15, 2006)

OOC:  Well, since doghead has an ips problem and Ferrix is still moving, lemme move this battle with the Rain forward a bit...

Haedyn lays about him with Riva, getting inside the lowlander's pikes and other polearms, his tough armor and spiritual power protecting him from harm.  In a whirlwind of death, he slices through two of them almost simultaneously, and whirls for more blood.  Darvekis dances backward from the battle, putting more and more acid arrows into the air, while Ebony and Hiitar flank and flank again, bringing down the rest of the tiefling officers.  

The end is as swift and sudden as the Thunder's distraction, with a near-dozen bodies laid out on the raw earth.  Darvekis comes closer, and spits on the faces of the tiefling corpses before helping you remove any goods from them you may want.  

The other slaves are freed from their pits, and will take any weapons or armor you didn't in an effort to protect themselves.  All are battered, most are starving, but all are incredibly lucky to be alive.

"I was very very close to becoming a prime sacrifice for some sulfur-belching, blood-bathing behemoth.  Your timing couldn't be more perfect," Darvekis says finally, as he is cloaked, hooded, and put on the horse to rest a bit.  He says little else during the journey, other than a soft thanks to you when you pass off the former slaves to the care of Kingsmarch scouts.  They'll see them back home.

It's nearly noon before Jillian, in her high post in a tree, spots the returning Rain.  The presence of an extra body amongst them reveals Darvekis is with them.  Within moments the group is reunited, a thin and battered Darvekis seeming ridiculously happy that he's amongst friendly people once again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

"Praise Alharra, you have done it!" Ssiran calls out cheerfully, "Well done!"


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2006)

"The light shines upon you and brings you back safe.  I am Solara," says the golden-red haired woman with yellow eyes.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 15, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

“Yes, it turns out the guards weren’t much trouble after all,” Haedyn says, sounding somewhat disappointed as he begins to sharpen his axe, more out of habit than need.

Turning his head towards Solara, he pauses in his sharpening and simply says, “Haedyn,” before returning to his work.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 15, 2006)

"Twas lucky then," Ssiran smiles, "It appears we were successful in our first task, my friends!  Let us celebrate, but now for long--we have far to travel still, and much to do."


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 15, 2006)

Sir Aravir sits on his horse glad to see his companions made it back, but at the same time he feel a hatred towards the new tiefling. _I cannot get over my hatred of the enemy so easily. _ 

"Hail friends welcome back." Sir Aravir will state.

Afterwards Sir Aravir sits and listens to the there tale.


----------



## Starman (Sep 18, 2006)

Galen gives a small smile and nods at the rest of the group._ Later, I will have to talk to Darvekis. He could teach me so much. _

"As Raynard mentioned, we should be going. We don't want to be caught out here if the Tieflings discover what has happened and attempt to track us," the elf says, picking up his backpack and preparing for the trip back.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

(OOC: Psst, that's Raynard )


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2006)

"As I told the others, the path is marked by blue flag flowers.  It should be easy to follow, though the terrain may be rough." Solara says.  "We are blessed with light, and it becons us onward.  We should continue."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 20, 2006)

The group readies themselves and begins to travel up into the highlands.  Darvekis is fairly quiet, seeming to conserve his strength, though as the group breaks for camp, he beckons Galen over to him.

"I know it's an imposition, but would it be possible for me to study your spellbook?  They took mine and I would rather be useful if I could.  But I know how possessive we wizards can be, and if you'd rather I not, then I understand.  I have mastered a handful I can prepare without a book," Darvekis says with a sheepish smile.

The rest of the group can finish up making the camp, getting food ready, and laying out tents and bedrolls.  While it's summer, the wind is fairly viscious in the highlands, and a blanket is sometimes needed.  Food ready, the group can gather around the fire.  Darvekis eats quickly, practically inhaling his food, then looks sharply upward.  A fluttering bat is circling the campfire, then dives down to land on Darvekis' horns.  "Flitter!  You made it!" he says with pleasure, reaching up to scratch the little beast.  "Sorry, he escaped before they caught me and I wasn't sure if he was going to be able to catch up with us." 

The tiefling takes a huge sigh and lets it out, then turns to regard the rest of the group.  "I thank you for what you've done.  I know it can't be easy to trust me, no matter what the king has told you.  I won't ask you to trust me, I know that must be earned.  I have a question for you though.

"How are we going to get to Sildanyr?"

OOC: Ladies and Gentlemen, please turn to page 9 in your Dawnforge campaign setting, the color map.  You are a bit north of the Shield River, on the southern and eastern edge of the Stormfell Mountains.  North of you is the Goldspring Sea of Anderland.  Now, Anderland has a treaty with the Valhedar Dominion, so the presence of a tiefling in your group is not necessarily a cause for alarm.  You could travel along with roads connecting the Seven Cities if you wished.  It would be relatively quick, though the roads (and rivers you'd have to travel down or cross) would be relatively busy.  There would be more chance of you getting spotted.

You could go around Seaward and cross the Dural River, or go around Riversend and cross the Torvun river and get into central Ambria.  Then you could go cross-country across the farming heartlands.  The roads are small and poorly maintained, where they're not nonexistant, but there is less chance of being spotted by someone who might know the significance of your party.  

A third option might be to skirt the top of the Emerlyn peninsula, go to Larakis (a seaport) and hire a boat.  Then you could sail east, all the way around the Morningstar Mountains and into Frostwater Bay to get to Sildanyr.  There would be minimal contact with anyone, that's for sure, and the going would be no slower than cutting across central Ambria.

This is all common knowledge for all of you, and what you didn't personally know you would have been told or could have learned in Deluin.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 20, 2006)

"Sir Darvekis, we have your spellbook right here," Raynard gestures to the rescued tiefling's spellbook, "We ascertained the likelihood of this eventuality and planned accordingly.  It would have been returned to you forthwith except that we did not wish to risk it falling into enemy hands in case our Rain contingent was not entirely successful."


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 21, 2006)

Sir Aravir will sit and listen to others for sometime. "Perhaps we should discuss what direction we travel from here. I am for heading for Seaward and cross the Dural River, or go around Riversend and cross the Torvun river and get into central Ambria. With the intention of being spotted by as little people as possible."   

Sir Aravir waits to  see what the others say.


----------



## Starman (Sep 24, 2006)

"Thankfully, we have your spellbook here, sir, so you don't have to rely on my meager collection. I do hope that we have a chance on our journey to discuss all manner of things arcane. I am very interested in the knowledge a master like yourself has accumulated," Galen says.

"I do think that we should return by boat. The fewer that see us, the better our chance of returning unscathed."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

“Well, I know nothing of boats and there seem few places to hide in the sea if we are discovered, so if we seek a stealthy path, the backroads of Ambria would be my choice,” Haedyn offers, in probably the longest speech anyone has heard from him thus far.


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

Solara nods, "Haedyn speeks wisely.  The backroads seem the ideal.  Tis a shame spreading the light may be detrimental to our cause."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 28, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Sir Darvekis, we have your spellbook right here," Raynard gestures to the rescued tiefling's spellbook, "We ascertained the likelihood of this eventuality and planned accordingly.  It would have been returned to you forthwith except that we did not wish to risk it falling into enemy hands in case our Rain contingent was not entirely successful."



  Darvekis claps his hands.  "Splendid!  _Te'koth!_" he calls firmly.  The book, much to Raynard's surprise, grows three bony feet out of its spine, hops off the log and walks over to Darvekis, where it hops into mid-air, stays there, and opens.  "Thank you, thank you very much, I would hate to lose this, I've invested so much in this it's almost like having another familiar.  Except it doesn't talk back..." he comments idly.  The small black bat that had been hanging on Darvekis horns gives an indulgent squeek.

As the group discusses cutting across Ambria, Darvekis nods.  "A good idea.  I have... some bad memories of the sea.  Nothing that can't be gotten over if needs be, but overland will be fine."

The group can get an exhausted night's sleep, setting watches as usual, but the night passes uneventfully.  Up early the next morning, the group sets out on the first steps of their long journey.  The terrain is rugged and the weather is cool, and everyone is sore from climbing up and down and up and down and up and down and sideways.  Occasionally you spot forms watching you in the distance, but they bear the kilts of the highlanders and seem to be watching over you.  It takes you a nearly week to get over the worst of the mountains, and by that time Darvekis seems to be nearly healed of his beatings and privations from his time in the slave pit.

He talks to you at night around the campfires, or sometimes on the trail, what it was like to grow up in the Dominion.  He talks of casual cruelty and maiming, of betrayal necessary for survival, of having to think "of me and me and me" if one was to get ahead at all.  Like all young tieflings with any aptitude for magic, he was taken from his family and thrust into the wizard academy.  Forcibly bound to the aspect of Dominion and made to learn the art of the summoner to swell the ranks of Valhedar's hellspawn, it seems a little beating and starvation were a walk in the park, by comparison.

On the eighth day you were going to start hunting for a suitable campsight when you came across a most annoying delay.  A very large tree, apparently blown down during one of the torrential downpours you had slogged through, had crashed down and blocked the road entirely.  As the terrain on either side was rocky and treacherous, this was more than annoying.  A very dejected-looking dwarf was seated on a stone next to the tree on the far side, a donkey and a tinker's cart tied up next to him.  He was sighing extravagently as you drew up, and lifted his drooping face towards you.  

"Hail and not well met, fellow travelers!" he calls in almost reflexive hospitality.


----------



## Bront (Sep 28, 2006)

Durring the night, Solara seems a bit less confident.  She regularly has several objects glowing light near her, and if no one stops her, she provides them for around the camp site, though she does allow them to extinguish themselves when they sleep.  Each morning, she performs a quick meditation as the sun rises, and seems to almost embrace the sun every time.

Solara smiles and greets him, "Hello there my friend.  Why so glum on such a wonderful day?  The sun is shining and sharing it's warm love with us all."  She hopes to cheer him up a bit, as well as sense what he is here for.

OOC: Diplomacy +16, Sense Motive +11


----------



## unleashed (Sep 28, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

*Haedyn simply stops a distance from the tree and starts to flex his shoulders, a smile coming to his face, before taking a few practice swings with Riva.*


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 28, 2006)

As the journey continues Sir Aravir's wounds slowly heal and he feals more comfortable, able to actually roll over in his sleep. The one thing he is suprised about is the more Darvekis speaks about himself and his hatred for the Dominion, he actually starts to relax and 'slightly' enjoy his company.

During the journey Sir Aravir will attempt to act as an outrider and scout. Making sure the group is not being followed or move ahead to make sure things are okay.

As the group approaches the dwarf and downed tree Sir Aravir will moves his horse to the back of the group and act as a rear guard.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 28, 2006)

"Aye lass, the day 'tis fine, but the road is not.  I be needin' to get where _you_ are, and it seems you need to get where _I_ am, and this old mother of a tree has come to rest atwix us," he points out.  The tree is indeed massive, as thick as the dwarf is tall.  His little donkey can't jump it, and the terrain on each side is far too rugged to climb.  When Haedyn starts to limber up with Riva, the dwarf's face lightens a bit.  "And your fine young man there is perhaps the finest sight these eyes have seen today.  I have not the tools to move it nor the time to go around."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 2, 2006)

Solara - [sblock]The dwarf seems unhappy about this delay, though glad to see the group.  He seems somewhat older, middle-aged perhaps, and a bit portly.  Obviously he's not in shape to go clambering over trees hauling hundreds of pounds worth of goods and a balky donkey.[/sblock]

"Dalart Flamechip is my name young ones, and I would be grateful for any aid you could render my poor bones this fine day," he says graciously with a small group.  He looks at your group curiously but without unseemly alarm.  Dalart doesn't seem to be heavily armed; a knife at his belt, a crossbow, a hand axe, and a quiver of bolts.  He wears light leather armor under his tunic; the shape is clearly visible, but his stomach strains the seams a bit.


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2006)

Solara steps forward to examine the tree, "Perhaps we could help move it somehow.  It seems to thick to burn out, but perhaps several of us can pull it aside?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 2, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

“Well, I think we’ll probably need to break the tree up a bit, but let’s have a look first before I go sending woodchips everywhere,” Haedyn remarks with a grin, Riva resting easily on his shoulder as he moves forward to see if the tree can simply be dragged out of the way, “though a horse will likely do better for pulling than most of us combined, from my experience.”


----------



## Starman (Oct 2, 2006)

"I would suggest using horses, as well," Galen says, feeling slightly annoyed at the delay. "If nothing else, I can try a spell."


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 2, 2006)

Sir Aravir nods. "Shade could pull it a lot easier than most of us. But as Haedyn said it would be best to have a look at the tree."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2006)

A quick look at the tree proves it to be far too much for even Shade's mighty muscles to pull.  But a section of it should be quite manageable.  Haedyn gives Riva a few more practice swings and then sets to chopping through the tree with a will.  The huge lowlander man is practiced at doing this kind of work, and in a remarkably short period of time the whole of the area is thick with wood chips.  He's just getting to the sturdy heartwood, and Riva bites deep.  To his shock, not to mention that of his companions, the tree showers a gout of blood as if he had just cut through the neck of a giant.  A pain-filled scream fills the air and Dalart turns the color of milk.

Out from the sundered middle of the tree clambers a nude woman, perhaps once quite beautiful, but now her flesh is cut impossibly deep, wounds opening and closing on her body as she moves, each injury oddly bloodless.  Scraggly hair decorated with dead leaves and flowers drapes down her back, and she hisses at you in anger and pain as she finishes wrenching herself out of the tree.


----------



## Starman (Oct 6, 2006)

_A dryad?_ Galen wonders trying to identify the creature. 

In Sylvan, he says, "



Spoiler



I humbly apologize for the wounds. What can we do to aid you?


"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2006)

Galen: [sblock]You recognize this woman from stories you've heard from your elders.  It's a sundered woman, a dryad driven insane not only by the death of her tree but the corruption of the land.  Their very touch can cause great bleeding wounds, and they are quite insane.  Whatever has tainted the spirit of the land around here must be very bad indeed.  Some of them can be reasoned with in one way or another, but you must always remember they are mad.  While normal animals shun their presence (indeed the donkey and Shade are already nervous above and beyond what the blood-fountian and screaming could inflict), a sundered woman can invoke aid from the most bizarre and twisted creatures the world can produce.[/sblock]  The woman looks at Galen in shock and spits back in harsh Sylvan, "



Spoiler



You!  Where is he, who has taken my sister?  My tree, where is she?  She is dead and I cannot find her... _Treekiller!  Axewielder_


" she shrieks something else, pointing at Haedyn in obvious hysteria, her eyes wide and trembling at the sight of his blood-stained axe.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

*Haedyn just looks on in shock as the woman clambers out of the tree, Riva hanging loosely in his hand.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 6, 2006)

_'Hmmm...fortunately my powers are effective on fey,'_ Ssiran thinks.

"Ho there, milady.  We mean you no harm--in fact, if we can, we shall help you.  Is there any way we might be of aid?"

(OOC: Diplomacy +22, and if that isn't enough naturally, add Psionic Charm augmented to affect Fey, followed by a Telempathic Projection, projecting peace and happiness)


----------



## Starman (Oct 6, 2006)

Galen waves his hands furiously. "Drop the axe, Haeydn!" The elf continues, his voice softer. "Everybody be cautious. She is quite insane."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

*Haedyn lets Riva fall at Galen’s insistance, though he makes sure the handle falls over his boot, so that he can try to flick the axe back to hand quickly with his foot, if needed.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2006)

"The light have mercy child, perhaps we may help you with your wounds?" Solara offers cautiously.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 6, 2006)

Sir Aravir thinks to himself 'I knew we should have looked at the tree a little closer.' Sir Aravir watches in amazement at the woman and her rantings thinking, 'this is not good.'  He will slowly nudge his way forward.

OOC:
[sblock] If the woman takes any hostile actions Sir Aravir will attempt to Bull Rush the woman giving the others time to react. [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 18, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> _'Hmmm...fortunately my powers are effective on fey,'_ Ssiran thinks.
> 
> "Ho there, milady.  We mean you no harm--in fact, if we can, we shall help you.  Is there any way we might be of aid?"



 Ssrian's words, and the flow of his mental powers, seem to help.  Her breathing slows to something normal, and her stance goes from an attack crouch to a simple wary tremble, especially after Haedyn drops his axe.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "The light have mercy child, perhaps we may help you with your wounds?" Solara offers cautiously.



  "You... you didn't... No, you couldn't have.  I didn't die... I was cast off the earth, thrown down the mountain.  There was no axe... not until now.  No... no axe none.  My sisters, my sisters... they _burned_.  From underneath, the ground was hot, I was cut off, I couldn't eat, couldn't drink, could barely breathe!  I was burned too, but wasn't dead, not like them.  There was something in the earth... I had to drink... this..." here she runs her hand over the blood staining the trunk, "before I couldn't drink anymore.  My wounds... wound?  I am not wounded.  My sisters are _dead_, killed by the earth, the blood and fire in the earth, it _killed_ us, it _cast us out_, I saw my sisters _burned!_" she cries the last and collapses to the ground weeping.

Dalart goes from pale to the color of alabaster at her words.  "Mordrin's Hammer!  The fire giants!  There are fire giants rising under the earth where she was!"


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2006)

Solara will follow the trunk to it's base, checking to see how it was felled.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 18, 2006)

"Fire giants, all the way in these lands?  Alharra's mercy, that is dire news indeed!  My friends, we must stop these fire giants before they ravage the lands and their people even more than they have.  Perhaps if we destroy them first, we can find a local shaman somewhere who can help replant the lady's tree and restore it to health."


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2006)

Solara nods, "The fire giants wield the power of the flame like a toy, with no respect to it's power or it's origin.  Such creatures must be stoped, or educated."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

“Educated...yes, I like that!” Haedyn declares with a grin, forming his large hands into fists as he flexes his muscles, “May I recover Riva from the dirt yet?”


----------



## Starman (Oct 18, 2006)

Galen shakes his head at Haedyn's question. "Not yet. I would normally jump at a chance to move against the fire giants, but we have another task at hand. Can we afford to delay seeing Darvekis back to Deluin?"


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 18, 2006)

Sir Aravir looks around speaking last. "After listening to everyone. I think Galen is correct. We have another mission. While I feel the Fire Giants are a threat. We should tell the Highlanders. This is there territory, they will know how to handle it best. If they ask for help then we can help."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 18, 2006)

"Remember that we won two victories where we only hoped for one.  The Dominion army is still reeling from our successful attack, and we have more time now.  This threat is dire, and the giants are a threat to us as well, as they could ambush us if we don't help these people...giants are murder in close quarters if they get the drop on us, but with two Wizards, we should be able to slaughter them almost effortlessly if we attack from the edge of our Wizards' long-range spells," Raynard suggests.

"And staving off the fire giants is the right thing to do...Fire...the hungry flame that consumes the body and soul of those who thirst, addicted to the power...the holocaust of pyroclastic energy...Never again will it consume an innocent, not while I stand able to end the threat."

(OOC: Note--Ssiran's background includes a traumatic incident with a pyrokineticist who was sent to kill him and killed someone else instead while he ran away   You can perhaps see the parallel, and he has vowed not to let it happen again)


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 18, 2006)

"Raynard I understand they are evil and a threat. But we have to look at the big picture. What do we have to gain and what do we have to lose? We are to escort Darvekis to the coast. If he is killed or seriously injured we have failed in our mission. Believe me I agree and want to destroy them but I feel our mission is Darvekis." Sir Aravir will state to Raynard and the group trying to convince them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 18, 2006)

(OOC: Let's make opposed Diplomacy checks?  I rolled a 2 (total 24))

"Is not the knight sworn to protect those who are in need, those who cannot defend themselves?  If anything, the fire giants are a bigger threat than the Valhedar right now by virtue of the fact that they are within our allied territory and slaughtering innocents.  If you want to turn a callous eye to that suffering, I cannot support it," Raynard's words are incredibly convincing, as usual, though not as powerful as some of his other exhortations. (stupid 2 )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2006)

In checking the roots of the tree, Solara has to chip away several layers of mud to see clearly, but it's obvious they were burned away.  Darvekis listens to Raynard and Sir Aravir argue for a minute before putting in his own words.  "I never expected this mission to be fast, truth be told.  My m- er Mirlona doesn't know we're coming, and I don't know many powerful divinations.  Besides..." and here he looks uncomfortable, "there were rumors that the Dominion was going to try to seek out allies to the north of the Emerlyn peninsula.  This could be stirrings in that direction... or just a foray with no attachment to Valhedar.  Also, this might not even be fire giants.  It might be a disciple of one of the fiery immortal, a band of elementals, or something else.  With respect, Dalart, we don't want to retaliate against something that didn't happen."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2006)

"Oh...I see.  Based on the way he said it, it sounded like he was remembering the information and stating it as a fact, but if it is merely a conjecture, then we need to check even more urgently, as to fell so mighty a tree, it could even be something worse."

(OOC: Sense Motive or whatever is appropriate, did Darvekis seem to be making the "uh" sound after m, as in 'mother' when he cut off?)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2006)

Dalart seems a bit flustered when Darvekis mentions the possibility that it might _not_ be fire giants.  "Well see here now young man, just what do you think is running around under these mountains?  Fire giants are _far_ more likely than rogue elementals or whatever else you were blathering about," Darlart says defensively.  You all realize that both do have a point.  Anyone who's spent any time around dwarves has probably heard several harrowing tales of fire giant attacks from under their stone homes, but Darvekis is a learned wizard with some unfortunate experience with other nasty critters.

Ssiran: 



Spoiler



Why yes, it did sound like he was going to say muh-something, now that you think about it.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 19, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

“So much for secrecy,” Haedyn mutters, looking at Dalart, as names and allegiances are bandied about thoughtlessly.


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 19, 2006)

As Haedyn makes his comment Sir Aravir face turns red with embarassment. "You are correct Haedyn. Please for give me. I am willing to go with the group on this one." Sir Aravir then steps back.

OOC
[sblock] Sorry about that. I didn't even realize it until it was mentioned. I am extremely sorry, I will try to be more careful.    [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "I never expected this mission to be fast, truth be told.  My m- er Mirlona doesn't know we're coming, and I don't know many powerful divinations.  Besides..."



Solara will sense motive durring the slipup, as it seemed odd...


----------



## Starman (Oct 19, 2006)

Galen shakes his head. "I still believe we should press on with our current mission. However, if a majority feel that we should take this detour, I will suppot it." _I think there is something more going on here than meets the eye. _


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2006)

*Raynard nods.*

"Very good then.  We will first need to search at the point where the gouts of unnatural flame first struck."


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2006)

"Well, the roots were burned off, so checking the hole where the tree was is a good start," Solara says, looking in the hole the tree left when it was felled.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 19, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

“Good idea!” Haedyn says enthusiastically, flicking Riva into the air with his foot and grabbing it casually with one hand, he moves to where the tree originally stood and searches for tracks.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Climb +10, Search +6 (Track feat)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Jillian, female wood elf rogue*

Jillian, who normally remains silent, speaks up. "We must get to the bottom of this." Then she moves to the spot where the tree was rooted and searches for clues.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2006)

(OOC: Didn't the tree fall off a cliff to get here?  It probably isn't quite that easy to get to where it was rooted)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 19, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Didn't the tree fall off a cliff to get here?  It probably isn't quite that easy to get to where it was rooted)




(OOC: Well let's see, I'll take 10 on a climb check. That gives me a 25. Seems easy to me...)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 19, 2006)

(OOC: Well not you then, but look at how casually Haedyn seemed to suddenly just get there )

*Ssiran looks for an easy path to reach the place where the tree once stood.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Didn't the tree fall off a cliff to get here?  It probably isn't quite that easy to get to where it was rooted)



No cliff mentioned in relation to the tree, just... the terrain on either side was rocky and treacherous, this was more than annoying... so taking 10, Haedyn would have a Climb check of 20.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 27, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> “So much for secrecy,” Haedyn mutters, looking at Dalart, as names and allegiances are bandied about thoughtlessly.



  Darvekis has the grace to look chagrinned when Haedyn says that, and abruptly becomes absorbed in studying the sundered woman, his lips firmly pressed together.  It's odd, the man was a spy for Deluin for years, he should know about keeping a secret...



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Solara will sense motive during the slipup, as it seemed odd...



Solara: [sblock]It seemed he was going to say something that started with a "muh" sound.  Mud, mother, mulberry... something.  Though in context, "mother" seems likely.  Though why a tiefling would call a moon elf his mother is a mystery.[/sblock]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Raynard nods.*
> 
> "Very good then.  We will first need to search at the point where the gouts of unnatural flame first struck."





			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, the roots were burned off, so checking the hole where the tree was is a good start," Solara says, looking in the hole the tree left when it was felled.





			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> “Good idea!” Haedyn says enthusiastically, flicking Riva into the air with his foot and grabbing it casually with one hand, he moves to where the tree originally stood and searches for tracks.





			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Jillian, who normally remains silent, speaks up. "We must get to the bottom of this." Then she moves to the spot where the tree was rooted and searches for clues.



  Haedyn and Jill clamber up the slope, Haedyn pulling himself up with the tenacity of a goat, Jill leaping lightly up from rock to rock like a squirrel.  A good fifty feet up, behind a large boulder, there is a large gaping hole where the tree once stood.  The hole is thick with ash and smells strongly of smoke and sulfur, scorched iron and blood.  Ssiran comes up behind them with a bit more effort, his nostrils filled with the stink.  Haedyn crouches down beside the hole, brushing away several weeks' accumulating of dirt from the edges.  Searching carefully about, he finds something on the boulder bordering the hole.  It must have braced the tree from countless landslides and avalanches, but there's something near the bottom that's clearly not natural.  It's a handprint, melted into the rock as if by great heat; a handprint with six fingers.  It's nothing that he recognizes, but Ssiran recognizes it at once.  Also you recognize that all around here the tough mountain vegetation is dead or dying, from where the tree was and upward and from side to side as long as you can see.  The sickness is only really apparent once you get into it, as you have.

Ssiran: [sblock]They're the handprints of lava children, spawn of elemental fire and earth with hands like flame, with six fingers.  Born of flame, they are not harmed by it, nor can spells of earth harm them.  They pass through metal like it was air; they can strike through metal armor, and metal weapons pass through them without harm.  However, they adore the deep earth and consider the surface world boring at best.  Whatever enticed them above had to be powerful.[/sblock]

Sir Aravir, Galan, Ebony, Hiitar, Darvekis, and Solara wait below, with Dalart, his donkey, and the shaking sundered woman.  She watches the three above with wide eyes, alternately clutching her throat and making slashing motions in the air.  The donkey is clearly terrified, and Shade takes most of Sir Aravir's attention to keep calm.  Her aura of madness and pain is terribly unsettling to the animals.  Finally the poor donkey can take no more and gives a loud bray and bolts away, Dalart's hand caught in his bridle, the dwarf being dragged behind him.  The sundered woman screams, her momentary quiescent madness bursting to the fore.  With shocking swiftness she throws herself at Ebony and Hiitar, them being the closest.  Ebony begins to gag, his throat slit in grotesque parody of the sundered woman's own cut flesh, while Hiitar is set reeling from a deep gash to his thigh.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 27, 2006)

"Lava children...they are immune to fire and earth, and even ignore metal as if it was air..." Ssiran says quietly, then he looks down in dismay when he sees the diplomatic failure down below.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

“Guess I’d better find myself a big stick then, if we’re going to hunt them,” Haedyn remarks, glancing down the slope when he hears the donkey’s bray.


----------



## Starman (Oct 29, 2006)

Galen hollars at the woman in Sylvan. "



Spoiler



Stop this madness! We can help you!


"


----------



## Bront (Oct 29, 2006)

Solara grabs Ebony and pulls him away from the woman, trying to stop the bleeding if she can.

OOC: She'll case cure minor to stop the bleeding if she thinks it will help, otherwise she'll cast shield of faith on herself.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Jillian, female wood elf rogue*

Seeing trouble brewing below, Jillian pulls out her bow and nochs an arrow, training it on the mad woman. "Hurry, we must assist the others!"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

*Haedyn nods at Jillian’s assessment and heads downslope as quickly as he can, as he tries to bring Riva to bear on the madwoman and aid his companions.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 11, 2006)

"Strike to subdue, if you must strike.  The madness is not the lady's fault."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 13, 2006)

*Jillian, female wood elf rogue*

Jillian keeps the bow trained on the woman but hesitates to fire for now. "What do we do then, Raynard?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2006)

(OOC: Not Ssiran, Raynard )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 13, 2006)

"Why, we ask her to stop, of course."

"Milady, we do not wish to fight, as we mean you no harm.  Surely it would be better vengeance for your lost sisters if you were to search as far as you are able for clues and report back?" Raynard implores, his words holding the power of Suggestion.

(OOC: Seems like a reasonable enough Suggestion, and it is open-ended enough to keep her busy for hours )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 25, 2006)

The sundered woman's rampage stops as quickly as it began.  She stares at Raynard in utter astonishment as Solara quickly stops Ebony's bleeding.  Sir Aravir holds his charge, while Darvekis jumps in to help Hiitar.  Haedyn pauses in his leaping down the slope as the woman looks left, then right, then sideways.  Finally she turns and begins to run up the opposite slope, running out of sight in a matter of moments.  

The group breathes a sigh of relief.  Surely that tense moment must have lasted a month!  It certainly felt like it.  The group joins back together, and with some further effort, manages to move the sundered woman's tree.  Haedyn finishes breaking it in half, the "blood" turning into dark sap, now that the crazed fey is parted from her tree.  Sir Aravir's horse Shade is hitched to the tree and pulls it aside, then the pair go after the hapless dwarven merchant Dalart.  He's found, somewhat worse for the ware, a half-mile down the road.  After resting his donkey, he's ready to return and go on his journey.

But here the group must make a desicion.  Clearly the threat of the lava children is quite deadly, and to save the Kingsmarch from the Valhedar Dominion only to lose it to the creatures of the earth would be the height of irony.  A serious discussion is held, and after much wrangling, a decision is made.  Hiitar, Galen, and Ebony will remain here to investigate the threat and warn the surrounding communities.  Dalart will warn the dwarves, and hopefully the threat can be turned before it grows.  He also promises his silence on the words and sights he saw of your mission, not wanting to cross such a strange and powerful group.  A final night is spent with the cocky saltblood, the sly tiefling, and the curious dawn elf wizard before the group parts ways again, perhaps to meet again someday.  

With a great sigh, the group turns once again toward Ambria.  Pushing on to get out of the last of the mountains, it's only a few more days before you clear the foothills and get into the forested lowlands and plains that characterize Anderland.  There is no road where you're going, but there is a path of pounded earth.  The last hereabouts is rich, and very occasionally you meet a woodcutter, or hunter, or hermit.  But most of these folk live alone by choice, and no more than a courteous greeting and few words about the weather is exchanged.

It takes another week before you manage to get to the Torvun River, the great river that empties into the Goldspring Sea to the east.  A bit of investigating reveals a few ways to get over it.  It's a massive river, large and not terribly tame.  You could ford it... and hope your mules and horses make it across.  You're laden with gear for a long journey, and it would be difficult.  You could go to the ferryman a bit to the north and pay for the passage there, five silver. It's a popular crossing, and you'd probably be part of a crowd. Or you could go to the Giant's Bridge, a large stone bridge about a day south.  It was made by the Mathog dwarven clan as a symbol of goodwill to Anderland some centuries past.  There's no toll there, at least not officially.  Sometimes something large and nasty takes up residence there, and ambushes have occured there in the past.  It's also rumored to be haunted, but those are only ghost stories.

OOC:  Stupid monster Will save.  Stupid dice.  Smart player getting rid of her again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 27, 2006)

(OOC: Yay!--Ssiran would have been upset if he had to kill her.  Poor dryad )

"Perhaps we should take the bridge and thus avoid the suspicious crowds," Raynard suggests.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 27, 2006)

*Haedyn, Male Lowlander Spirit Adept*

*Haedyn nods at Reynard’s suggestion, the hint of a smile showing, but otherwise stays silent on the matter.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Jillian, female wood elf rogue*

Jillian nods. "I agree. The bridge does seem like the best route. The other two choices have too much potential for disaster."


----------

